#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  اللوبى اليهودى وأمريكا . دعوة للنقاش..الموضوع الحاصل على فضية حورس 2010

## سيد جعيتم

*


- دائماً اسأل نفسي وأستفسر ممن حولي عن أسباب عدم وجود أي لوبي عربي أو إسلامي مؤثر في السياسة الأمريكية وعن سر قوة اللوبي اليهودي وتأثيره على صانعي القرار وراسميالاستراتيجيات في واشنطن ؟.وغالباً فإن الإجابات لا تشفى غليلي وأعود أكثر حيرة . 
- هل سر قوة اللوبي اليهودي فى كثرة عدد اليهود ؟ 
- الإجابة أن عدد اليهود في العالم حوالي 13,155 مليون نسمة منهم 5,3 في أمريكا على وهذا التعداد المبالغ فيه ديموجرافيا،أعدته الوكالة الصهيونية و اعتمدها معهد "معهد تخطيط سياسة الشعب اليهودي"، التابع للوكالة الصهيونية . ولا ننسى أن اليهود رغم أنهم يشكلون 3% فقط من سكان أمريكا إلا أنهم يملكون قوة ونفوذ أقوى من نفوذ أي مجموعة عرقية أو دينية أخرى لتغلغلهم فى الاقتصاد الأمريكي فقرابة نصف بليونيرات أمريكا من اليهود. كما يسيطرون على الإعلام الأمريكي المسموعة والمقرؤة والمرئية . 
- وقد وجدتني رغماً عنى أتسأل أين تذهب أموال أغنياء العرب وفيما تستثمر .؟
علماً بأن الإحصائيات تشير إلى أن الدول العربية لها توظيفات مالية في البنوك الأمريكية تزيد على 1.5تريليون دولار وأن حجم الإيداعات الشخصية للأفراد تبلغ حوالي 800 مليار دولار

- عدد المسلمون في أمريكا 8 ملايين وتتزايد نسبتهم باطراد فما سر ضعفهم وسر قوة اللوبي اليهودي ؟
- هل السر فى كراهية الأمريكان للإسلام وخشيتهم منه أم السر في حبهم للصهيونية أم هناك سر أخر لا نعلمه ؟ 
- أشار أبراهام فوكسمان رئيس منظمة "مناهضة التشهير ضد اليهودية" التي أنشئت عام 1913 ومقرها نيويورك في كتابه الجديد "الأكاذيب الأكثر قتلا: اللوبي الإسرائيلي وأسطورة التحكم اليهودية" الصادر في واشنطن أن التأثير القوي لاتحاد المنظمات اليهودية الأمريكية المناصرة للصهيونية (الإيباك) نابع من تعاطف معظم الأميريكين مع إسرائيل وليس من "مؤامرة يهودية ظلامية".وينوه الكاتب إلى استطلاع جرى في العام الماضي بيَّن أن 48% من الأمريكيين قالوا إنهم يناصرون إسرائيل مقابل 13% منهم عبروا عن تأييدهم للعرب.
- وقد يقول قائل لماذا أتيت بعدد المسلمين وليس عدد العرب ؟
-  وأجيبه أن في أمريكا ثلاثة ملايين من أصول عربية نصفهم من المسيحيين لهذا فأن الخلاف بينهم وإن كان غير معلن ولكنه موجود مما اضعف موقفهم لذا فضلت أن أتى بعدد المسلمين .
- وسأقول لكم ما أعتبره السبب الأول فى ضعف اللوبي العربي والإسلامي في أمريكا ففي رأي الخاص أن السبب الأول يكمن في ضعف حكام العرب وعدم وجود أي تأثيرات إيجابية لسياستهم على السياسة الأمريكية وقد رأينا المهلة التي أعطيت للمباحثات العربية الإسرائيلية وهى مبادرة تنم عن ضعف في الوعي والاستفادة من دروس الماضي . بينما السياسة الإسرائيلية مؤثرة تماماً حتى في زيارة نائب الرئيس الأمريكي أعلنت إسرائيل عن إقامة وحدت سكنية جديدة ضاربة بعرض الحائط كل الأعراف الدبلوماسية فما يهمها في المقام الأول هو السياسة التي تحقق صالح إسرائيل .
- أذكر أنه كان لى موضوع اسمه رسالة إلى سيدي الرئيس وكنت قد وجهته إلى أوباما في أعقاب انتخابه وقلت فيه أنه لن يأتينا بجديد فهو يمثل سلطة أمريكية تعتبر إسرائيل مسؤوليتها الخاصة وقد صدق حدسي فقد اكتفى بمطالبته بتجميد المستوطنات لمدة عشرة اشهر إضافة إلى إن هذا التجميد لا ينطبق على القدس التي تسارع إسرائيل فى اتخاذ الإجراءات الخاصة بتهويدها .
يبدو أنني كعادتي أذهب بفكري هنا وهناكوالأفضل أن نعود لموضوعنا حتى لا يجرفنا التيار بعيداً .

- سؤل المفكر العربي كلوفيس مقصود السؤال التالي :
من موقعك اين تقف تلك النخبة المميزة من عرب أمريكا من الساحة السياسية الأمريكية وهل ان الحديث عن لوبي عربي قادر على التأثير على مؤسسات صنع القرار مجرد أوهام ؟
- فأجاب : فيما يتعلق بقيام لوبي عربي مقابل اللوبي الإسرائيلي فالجواب المنطقي إن الإجابة بنعم فالإمكانية البشرية لهذا المشروع متوفرة كما القدرات الفكرية والعلمية أيضا يضاف إلى ذلك انها تقدم مجهودات فردية من خلال المنظمات القائمة لكن هل يشكل هذا لوبي بالمعنى المتعارف عليه ؟ الجواب لا لكنه يشكل احتمال قيام لوبي عربي إذا توفرت شروط لا تزال ضئيلة كما هناك أوضاع تحول دون قيامها وإن قامت تكون دون فعالية. ان بعض المعوقات في هذا الاتجاه تكمن في ان عددا من الدول العربية المقتدرة تقوم بجهود ثنائية محضة لمصالحها الاقتصادية والتجارية والاستراتيجية والأمنية وغيرها. الا ان مجهوداتها لا تصب في قوة ضاغطة للاولويات القومية والسياسية العربية رغم ان جهودها تفسح المجال أحيانا لفرص تمرير بعض المطالب الجامعة للعرب كما حصل في نجاح المهرجان الثقافي ارابيكا الذي اقيم لمدة ثلاثة أسابيع في كيندي سنتر في العام الماضي كما ان نجاح قيام لوبي عربي يتطلب توفير ميزانية وجهاز إداري وبحثي لمجابهة التحديات والتحيزات التي تجابه المصالح والحقوق والصورة للعرب كما المجهود الكافي للرد على الافتراءات الصهيونية وتفنيد عمليات التزوير التي تقوم بها مكونات اللوبي الإسرائيلي .

- جميل كلام المفكر كلوفيس مقصود وفى الحقيقة فأنني قرأته بمفهومي الخاص وقد أكون مخطأً فيما توصلت إليه من استحالة قيام لوبي عربي أو إسلامي فى قوة اللوبي اليهودي حالياً 

- وقد ترجم لنا الأستاذ محمد عبد اللطيف حجازي رأى مارك وبر وسألخصه لكم ى نقاط محددة وكان عنوانه الرئيسي( دراسة عن قوة اللوبي اليهودي في الولايات المتحدة )
1- قامت إسرائيل لسنوات طويلة بانتهاك مبادئ القانون الدولي الراسخة وقامت باغتيالات خارج نطاق القانون،
2-. ترى غالبية دول العالم أن سياسات إسرائيل - وخاصة اضطهادها للفلسطينيين - إجرامية وشائنة. ينعكس هذا الإجماع الدولي على سبيل المثال في عديد قرارات الأمم المتحدة التي تدين إسرائيل والتي تمت الموافقة عليها بأغلبية ساحقة.

3- قال كوفي عنان السكرتير العام للأمم المتحدة مؤخرا أن "العالم بأسره يطالب بانسحاب إسرائيل (من المناطق الفلسطينية المحتلة.
4- لا يوجد بلد غير الولايات المتحدة يقوم فيه السياسيون ووسائل الإعلام بتأييد إسرائيل وسياستها بمثل هذا الحماس المفرط. لقد زودت الولايات المتحدة إسرائيل لسنين طويلة بالدعم الحاسم عسكريا ودبلوماسيا وماليا، وقد شمل ذلك ما يربو على 3 بليون دولار سنويا.
5- "لقد تم وضع الحكومة الإسرائيلية فوق منصة عالية (بالولايات المتحدة) وإذا ما انتقدها أحد وصموه فورا بالعداء للسامية. يخاف الناس في هذه البلاد من نعت الخطأ بالخطأ لأن اللوبي اليهودي قوي .. قوي جدا.
6- أن لليهود " قوة سياسية لا تتناسب مع عددهم .. وهي أعظم من قوة أي مجموعة عرقية أو ثقافية في أمريكا" 
7- ينعكس دور اليهود بالإعلام الأمريكي في تصوير اليهود الذي يتكرر بصورة روتينية عن كيف أنهم على خلق ويسعون لخير غيرهم وأنهم أهل للثقة ومتعاطفون مع آلام الغير ويستحقون العطف والتأييد
8- تغطية أنباء الصراع الإسرائيلي الفلسطيني - بالتلفاز والصحف والمجلات الأمريكية - تتعاطف مع إسرائيل دون هوادة بسبب القبضة اليهودية الممسكة بالإعلام. يظهر ذلك بجلاء على سبيل المثال في تصوير "الإرهاب" الفلسطيني .
9- لا يوجد مكان آخر بالعالم غير الولايات المتحدة قد تعمقت في وجدانه تلك النظرة اليهودية للتاريخ وهي أوضح ما تكون في الحملة الإعلامية عن الهولوكوست التي تركز على مصير اليهود في أوربا إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية.
10- تكلم الأدميرال توماس مورر الرئيس السابق لهيئة الأركان المشتركة بالجيش الأمريكي عن التحكم اليهودي الإسرائيلي في الولايات المتحدة فقال بحنق واضح "لم أر أبدا رئيسا أمريكيا .. أيا كان .. يقف في وجه الإسرائيليين: 11- يمتلك اليهود ويستخدمون قوة هائلة ونفوذا بالولايات المتحدة، واللوبي اليهودي عامل محدد في تأييد الولايات المتحدة لإسرائيل. المصالح اليهودية الصهيونية ليست مطابقة للمصالح الأمريكية، بل إنها متضاربة في واقع الأمر.

12 - طالما بقي اللوبي اليهودي الشديد القوة متحصنا فلن تكون هناك نهاية للتشويه اليهودي المنظم للتاريخ والأحداث الجارية والسيطرة اليهودية الصهيونية على الجهاز السياسي للولايات المتحدة والقهر الصهيوني للفلسطينيين والصراع الدموي بين اليهود وغير اليهود بالشرق الأوسط والتهديد الإسرائيلي للسلام.

- بقناعة شخصية يا سادة أقول أن المصالح الخاصة بأمريكا وإسرائيل هي المسيطرة على الرغم من قوة اللوبي اليهودي إلا أن إسرائيل تمثل الزراع الطويلة لأمريكا وأداة من أدواتها فى المنطقة ومن هنا كانت قوة اللوبي اليهودي الذي يجيد استخدام وتوظيف وتطويع المصالح الأمريكية لصالح إسرائيل وقد استغلت إسرائيل جيداً ضربات 11 سبتمبر وقدمت نفسها على أنها شريكاً فى "الحرب على الإرهاب" وسخر اللوبي الصهيوني كل وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية لإقناع المواطن الأمريكي بأن العرب عامة والمسلمون خاصة إرهابيون . 
- أتمنى أن أرى تجمع عربي إسلامي فى أمريكا ودول الغرب يكون للقائمين عليه المقدرة الفكرية والذهنية والمالية والإيمانية ليؤثروا فى المجتمعات التى يعيشون فيها لصالح قضايانا العادلة ( يبدو أننى أحلم وتعريت وانا نائم فكانت هذه الأمنية !! )
اشكركم ودمتم بخير. 
*

----------


## الروض

سيدي الكريم:

إن التعاطف البروتستانتي مع الصهيونية لا يكفي أبدا لتبرير أعمال اليهود المجرمة في فلسطين، ولو كان هذا صحيحا لما احتاج اليهود لكل هذه اللوبي العملاق للضغط على السياسة اﻷمريكية، أي أنه لولا هذا اللوبي لانتهت اسرائيل منذ زمن بعيد.

أما بخصوص اللوبي اﻹسلامي، فالمشكلة هي عدم توحد المسلمين (رغم خلافاتهم) كما فعل اليهود حيث توحدوا (رغم خلافاتهم)، كما ان اليهود يوجد لديهم قاعدة كبيرة جدا من خبرة 2000 عام في الجاسوسية والضغط على الحكام وغير ذلك من أساليب لا أخلاقية لايمكن للمسلمين القيام بها.

----------


## فريق التواصل

اسمح لي بتقديم شرح أفضل لعملية صنع القرار السياسي في الولايات المتحدة. تتم صياغة القوانين والسياسة الأمريكية من خلال عملية تتمتع بضوابط وتوازنات والتي تضمن توزيع السلطة السياسية وعدم تركزها في فرع حكومي واحد. لدى الكونغرس الدور القيادي في التشريع (إصدار القوانين) والموافقة على الميزانية. وحتى يتم تمرير قانون ما، فينبغي على أغلبية أعضاء الكونغرس أن يصوتوا على تلك المسألة المعينة، ومن ثم يوافق الرئيس ويوقع عليها. وتعتبر المحاكم الفيدرالية جهات مستقلة ولديها السلطة على أن تقرر إن كانت تلك القوانين التي وافق عليها الكونغرس أو أفعال الرئيس متوافقة مع الدستور أم لا. بشكل عام، إن نظامنا مبني على مبدأ أن أفضل طريقة لحماية الديمقراطية هي أن تكون فيها السلطة موزعة وليست مركزة بشكل مفرط في جهة أو شخص واحد. 

وعلاوةً على ذلك، إن الدستور الأمريكي يضمن حرية التجمّع والمطالبة. وبذلك، فإن جماعات اللوبي أو المطالبة وهي كثيرة، لها الحق في الاجتماع بأعضاء مجلس الشيوخ والمسؤولين الحكوميين للإعراب عن اهتماماتهم واحتياجاتهم. هذه الجماعات تختلف في مطالبها، فبعضها مهتم بحماية البيئة أو القضايا الصحية وأخرى بحقوق المرأة، إلخ... وفي نهاية المطاف، الأمر متروك إلى أعضاء مجلس الشيوخ ومجلس النواب لعرض مشروع القانون المقترح من قبل أي من جماعات اللوبي أو المطالبة. بكل بساطة، إن المجال مفتوح أمام الجميع من أجل تشكيل أي نوع من جماعات اللوبي أو المطالبة. وفي الحقيقة، يوجد عدد من جماعات اللوبي العربية والمسلمة الأمريكية النشطة في الولايات المتحدة. أدرج اثنتين منها: المعهد العربي الأمريكي: http://www.aaiusa.org/ .  وأيضاً اللجنة الأمريكية العربية المناهضة للتمييز والعنصرية: http://www.adc.org/

وأخيراً، أود أن أرّكز على حقيقة أن الولايات المتحدة تتمتع بمجتمع منفتح وتمتلك إعلاماً مستقلاً وحراً ونظاماً سياسياً شفافاً ذا ضوابط وتوازنات سياسة كثيرة. هناك العديد من الضمانات التي تحد من قوة أي جماعات سرية مفترضة أو سياسية في الولايات المتحدة. وبذلك، فلا تستطيع أي من جماعات اللوبي أو الجماعات السريّة أن تتحكم أو تتجاوز قرارات الرئيس.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> سيدي الكريم:
> 
> إن التعاطف البروتستانتي مع الصهيونية لا يكفي أبدا لتبرير أعمال اليهود المجرمة في فلسطين، ولو كان هذا صحيحا لما احتاج اليهود لكل هذه اللوبي العملاق للضغط على السياسة اﻷمريكية، أي أنه لولا هذا اللوبي لانتهت اسرائيل منذ زمن بعيد.
> 
> أما بخصوص اللوبي اﻹسلامي، فالمشكلة هي عدم توحد المسلمين (رغم خلافاتهم) كما فعل اليهود حيث توحدوا (رغم خلافاتهم)، كما ان اليهود يوجد لديهم قاعدة كبيرة جدا من خبرة 2000 عام في الجاسوسية والضغط على الحكام وغير ذلك من أساليب لا أخلاقية لايمكن للمسلمين القيام بها.


نعم نحن متفرقين وفرقتنا تضعفنا حتى أمام أنفسنا ونظهر صغار فى نظر أعداتئنا . 
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> اسمح لي بتقديم شرح أفضل لعملية صنع القرار السياسي في الولايات المتحدة. تتم صياغة القوانين والسياسة الأمريكية من خلال عملية تتمتع بضوابط وتوازنات والتي تضمن توزيع السلطة السياسية وعدم تركزها في فرع حكومي واحد. لدى الكونغرس الدور القيادي في التشريع (إصدار القوانين) والموافقة على الميزانية. وحتى يتم تمرير قانون ما، فينبغي على أغلبية أعضاء الكونغرس أن يصوتوا على تلك المسألة المعينة، ومن ثم يوافق الرئيس ويوقع عليها. وتعتبر المحاكم الفيدرالية جهات مستقلة ولديها السلطة على أن تقرر إن كانت تلك القوانين التي وافق عليها الكونغرس أو أفعال الرئيس متوافقة مع الدستور أم لا. بشكل عام، إن نظامنا مبني على مبدأ أن أفضل طريقة لحماية الديمقراطية هي أن تكون فيها السلطة موزعة وليست مركزة بشكل مفرط في جهة أو شخص واحد. 
> 
> وعلاوةً على ذلك، إن الدستور الأمريكي يضمن حرية التجمّع والمطالبة. وبذلك، فإن جماعات اللوبي أو المطالبة وهي كثيرة، لها الحق في الاجتماع بأعضاء مجلس الشيوخ والمسؤولين الحكوميين للإعراب عن اهتماماتهم واحتياجاتهم. هذه الجماعات تختلف في مطالبها، فبعضها مهتم بحماية البيئة أو القضايا الصحية وأخرى بحقوق المرأة، إلخ... وفي نهاية المطاف، الأمر متروك إلى أعضاء مجلس الشيوخ ومجلس النواب لعرض مشروع القانون المقترح من قبل أي من جماعات اللوبي أو المطالبة. بكل بساطة، إن المجال مفتوح أمام الجميع من أجل تشكيل أي نوع من جماعات اللوبي أو المطالبة. وفي الحقيقة، يوجد عدد من جماعات اللوبي العربية والمسلمة الأمريكية النشطة في الولايات المتحدة. أدرج اثنتين منها: المعهد العربي الأمريكي: http://www.aaiusa.org/ .  وأيضاً اللجنة الأمريكية العربية المناهضة للتمييز والعنصرية: http://www.adc.org/
> 
> وأخيراً، أود أن أرّكز على حقيقة أن الولايات المتحدة تتمتع بمجتمع منفتح وتمتلك إعلاماً مستقلاً وحراً ونظاماً سياسياً شفافاً ذا ضوابط وتوازنات سياسة كثيرة. هناك العديد من الضمانات التي تحد من قوة أي جماعات سرية مفترضة أو سياسية في الولايات المتحدة. وبذلك، فلا تستطيع أي من جماعات اللوبي أو الجماعات السريّة أن تتحكم أو تتجاوز قرارات الرئيس.


بداية أشكركم لأهتمامكم وردكم وهذا يدل على ذكاء صانع السياسة الأمريكية حيث يوظف جميع المواقف لصالح السياسة الأمريكية وهذا لا يعيب أى دولة أن تعمل لصالحها . ومن نفس المنطلق نرى أن السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية تجاه منطقة الشرق الأوسط وإنحيازها التام لإسرائيل يضر بالمصالح العربية ويساعد على توطيد الإحتلال اليهودى لفلسطين أو لما أحتلته إسرائيل بعد حرب 1967




> علاوةً على ذلك، إن الدستور الأمريكي يضمن حرية التجمّع والمطالبة. وبذلك، فإن جماعات اللوبي أو المطالبة وهي كثيرة، لها الحق في الاجتماع بأعضاء مجلس الشيوخ والمسؤولين الحكوميين للإعراب عن اهتماماتهم واحتياجاتهم.


الرد فى سؤال يحتاج لإجابة : هل تتاح نفس الحرية التى تتاح للوبى اليهودى  للعرب والمسلمين ؟ وما تعليلكم للإضطهاد الذى يلقاه العرب والمسلمين بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر ؟ وما هو دور العراق فى عملية تدمير برجى التجارة ؟ ولماذا احتل؟



> أخيراً، أود أن أرّكز على حقيقة أن الولايات المتحدة تتمتع بمجتمع منفتح وتمتلك إعلاماً مستقلاً وحراً ونظاماً سياسياً شفافاً ذا ضوابط وتوازنات سياسة كثيرة. هناك العديد من الضمانات التي تحد من قوة أي جماعات سرية مفترضة أو سياسية في الولايات المتحدة. وبذلك، فلا تستطيع أي من جماعات اللوبي أو الجماعات السريّة أن تتحكم أو تتجاوز قرارات الرئيس.


لا خلاف على ما قلته ولتعلموا أننا كعرب وكمسلمين لا نكره المواطن الأمريكى ولكن نكره السياسة الأمريكية خاصة فى منطقة الشرق الأوسط .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير
    اسمح لي بتقديم شرح أفضل لعملية صنع القرار السياسي في الولايات المتحدة. تتم صياغة القوانين والسياسة الأمريكية من خلال عملية تتمتع بضوابط وتوازنات والتي تضمن توزيع السلطة السياسية وعدم تركزها في فرع حكومي واحدأوافقك على ما جئتنا به من طريقة صنع القرار الأمريكى وتوزيع السلطة وأختلف فى التوازنات بين من يصنعون التى تضمن صنع القرار فالميزان هنا لا يكيل بمكيال واحد ويشهد على ذلك ما يحدث فى مجلس الأمن من استخدام حق الفيتو ضد أى قرار يدين إسرائيل والذى يستخذ دائماً تنفيذاً للقرار السياسى من واشنطن .

----------


## ROFIDA

لهم تاثير فى المجتمع الامريكى وقوة موثرة وفى مساندة اى مرشح امريكى  وقوة فعالةلانهم يملكوا الاعلام ونفوذ على عكسنا نحن لانملك لوبى مثلهم لعدم وجود تنسيق واتحاد بينا

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*فى 8 / 11 / 2008 كتبت الرسالة التالية ونشرت لى بالمنتدى بالرابط التالى
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...459&highlight=


 رسالة إلى الرئيس
    هذه رسالة يا سيدي من مواطن مصري. ومصر يا سيدي من دول ما تطلقون عليه العالم الثالث بينما نحن دولة حضارتها ضاربة فى عمق التاريخ قبل وجود الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بآلاف السنين .
    سيدي الرئيس / بدون اللجوء لأى مناطحات أو مناقشات بيزنطية لاتسمن ولا تغنى من جوع كما هو دأبنا نحن أبناء العرب فى مناقشاتنا فأنني قررت أن أفتح قلبي وأحدثك لعلى أتمكن من توضيح وجهة نظري.
    فى البداية يا سيدي أقول أن ابغض شيء هو أن يتحول الشرطي لمنحرف يسطو على الغير وأن أمريكا كدولة وحيدة حاكمة للعالم نصبت نفسها شرطي العالم. وما أصعب حال العالم لو كان الشرطي منحاز ومنحرف !!! لذا يا سيدي أتمنى أن يلتزم الشرطي الأمريكي العالمي فى عهدك بالحق وأن يطبق شعار حقوق الإنسان على العالم كله وليس من المنظور الوحيد الذى يطبقه وهو حقوق الإنسان الأمريكي والإسرائيلي فقط . وأن تنتهي الظاهرة التى زرعتها السيدة الفاضلة / كونداليزا رايس وزيرة خارجية عهد بوش والتى أفرزت لنا انعكاسات سلبية وهى ظاهرة الفوضى الخلاقة والتي لا أفهمها حتى الآن فقد طبقتها فى كثير من الدول وأصبحت الظاهرة حقيقة فى الدول التى طبقت فيها فأفضت الفوضى إلى فوضى وستظل هكذا مثل نظرية التفاعل المتسلسل إلى أن توقفها يا سيادة الرئيس وتضع مكانها حقيقة خلاقة ينعم معها العالم بالسلام.
    إذا كان نجاحك يا سيدي يعتبر ثورة من الداخل الأمريكي على قيم العنصرية وما يسمى بالحراس المحافظين فأننا نأمل أن تمتد هذه الثورة لسياستك الخارجية لأنها هى التي تخصنا وحتى تنهى عنصرية الفكر الصهيوني ضد العرب وأنت يا سيدي أدرى الناس بالتفرقة العنصرية وويلاتها.
    ولا تظن سيدي الرئيس أن ما قلته فى يونيو الماضى عن أن القدس عاصمة لإسرائيل وهو نفس موقف لجنة العلاقات العامة الأمريكية الإسرائيلية "إيباك" قد زعلنا نحن ملايين المسلمين والعرب فهو كما نعرف دعاية انتخابية بحتة تتقى بها خطر المواجهة مع اللوبي الصهيوني القوى فى أمريكا وقد حسدناك على سرعة بعد ردا لفعل الإسلامي والعربي على ما قلته مما دفعك إلى الإدلاء بموقف توضيحي حمل تراجعاً ضمنياً وذلك فى تصريح لـCNN حيث قلت إن وضعالمدينة "يبقى إحدى القضايا التي يجب أن يتفاوض حولها الفلسطينيونوالإسرائيليون." ولكنك يا سيدي تلونت مرة أخرى وعدت وصرحت خلال زيارتك لبلدة سديروت، جنوب إسرائيل بأن القدس عاصمة إسرائيل ونفيت أن يكون قد تراجعت أو غيرت موقفك !!! بل أنك أزدت فقلت أن حرب إسرائيل على لبنان كانت مبررة .
    ولو وافقتم على أن القدس من حق اليهود كما يزعمون فأنى أذكرك يا سيدي أن الفلسطينيين كانوا موجودين بهذه الأرض المباركة قبل أن يذهب إليها اليهود كما ورد بالتوراة وإذا أصر اليهود على المغالطات التاريخية ووافقتموهم فعليكم يا سيدي إعادة أمريكا لسكانها الأصليين من الهنود الحمر وليعود كل أمريكي لمسقط رأس أجداده ونحن نرحب بك فى قارتنا كأفريقي من أصل كيني.

سيدي الرئيس
    بالأمس دخلت على موقع الجزيرة نت وكان سؤال الاستفتاء هو ( هل تتوقع تغيير سياسة أمريكا فى عهد أوباما ؟ ) وكانت إجابتي أنني لا أتوقع أى تغيير. أو لنقول على الأقل فى الوقت الحالي فعلى الرغم من التفاؤل الذي نشعر به نحن العرب ويشعر به الكثيريين فى دول العالم من الشرق والغرب . إلا أنني أحذر من تماديالعربوالمسلمين في التفاؤل بشأن تغيير السياسةالأمريكيةفي عهدكم ولكني أتوقع بأنه لن يأتي لأمريكا رئيس يحمل ما حمله بوش الابن لنا من كراهية ورغبة فى تدميرنا والاستيلاء على بلداننا وخيراتنا.
    عموماً يا سيدي أنا أعرف أننا نحن العربوالمسلمين قد حُيدنا وأصبح دورنا سلبياً حتى أننا لا نستطيع أن نكون مؤثرين فى أى إدارة أمريكية ولكني أعلم أيضا أن مشاكل الشرق الأوسط تسبب للجميع إزعاجاًوقد تؤثر على رفاهية المواطن الأمريكي بسبب ما يتكلف من رعاية للدولة المدللة إسرائيل التى لا تنتهي مطالبها أبداً ولتتذكر أن مكاسبكم منا لا تحصى فنحن ملاك منابع النفط التى تسعون اليها ونحن من أعطيناكم قواعد فى أرضنا تحيطون بها الدب الروسي والمشاغب الإيراني وتعتبر قواعد تنطلقوا منها لتأديب كل من يختلف معكم.
    فهل ستكون يا سيدي المخلص الذي ننتظره الذى ينهى فى عهده الأزمات والمعاناة التى عايشناها. أم أنه لا فرق بين الجمهوريين والديموقراطيين كلما يتعلق الأمر بالسياسة حيال العالم العربي وهذا الوضع أشبه بعدم وجود فرق بين الحمائم والصقور فى سياسة إسرائيل.

    سيدي الرئيس
    قبل تولى بوش الابن كان العالم يحبوا بخطى بطيئة نحو عالم يسوده السلام وكانت البداية بانتهاء الحرب الباردة بين القوتين اللذان كانا يتقاسمان العالم ورأينا كيف أن الدول أتفقت على التخلص من ترساناتها من أسلحة الدمار الشامل ولكن الآن يا سيدي وبعد قيام أمريكا بدور رجل البوليس القوى الأوحد عادت روسيا لنشر الصواريخ رداً على المنظومة الصاروخية الأمريكية وسادت الحروب دول كثيرة خاصة الإسلامية منها وراحت أمريكا تعبث بأمن الجميع وأخرها عدوانها على سوريا وفى ظل هيمنتها على العالم كقوة عسكرية وحيدة فأنها لم تستطيع أن توقف حفنة من القراصنة يملكون أسلحة بدائية ويحتجزون السفن والجند الأمريكي يتفرج !! فهل هو موافق على ذلك ؟

    سيدي الرئيس
    استحلفك برحمة كل جندي أمريكي مات فى العراق أو أفغانستان أن تنهى هذه المهزلة فقد أُنهكت أمريكا مالياً وعسكرياً فى العراق وأفغانستان وأنا أخشى عليها من الاستمرار والتمادي فى العدوان فحتماً ستكون الهزيمة من نصيبها لأنها معتدية ودولة أحتلال أما عن شهدائنا فى هذه الدول فلا تحزن لموتهم لأن لهم رباً. وبشائر الهزيمة قد لاحت بالأزمة الاقتصادية التى سادت العالم نتيجة لسياسة بوش وزبانيته.
    سيدي الرئيس
    كم أتمنى أنه مع التغيير فى داخل البيت الأمريكي أن أرى تغيير فى سياستكم الخارجية وأن تتصالحوا مع أنفسكم وتتصالحوا معنا وأن تعلموا أن سياسة القوة والعجرفة التى أتبعها بوش طيلة سنوات حكمه الثماني لم تجر عليكم إلا الشر وكم أتمنى أن يكون وصولكم للسلطة بداية عهد جديد تحل فيه مشاكل منطقتنا التى تبدأ وتنتهي بالمشكلة الفلسطينية وأنتم فى هذه القضية بالذات التزمت بأمن إسرائيل فهل يا سيدي يوجد لديكم أى اهتمام بأمن الفلسطينيين وأن تكون شريك حقيقي محايد فى عملية السلام؟ .
    ولتعلم يا سيدي أننا رغم إيماننا بعدم حدوث أى تغيير فى سياسة أمريكا الخارجية فقد كنا نتمنى فوزكم وسهرنا حتى ساعات الصباح الأولى لمتابعة نتائج الانتخابات التى سعدنا بها بعد فوزكم الكاسح على عهد بوش وأذنابه.

هل ترون أنى كنت محق فى رسالتى؟

اشكركم ودمتم بخير

*
    ]

----------


## فريق التواصل

> بداية أشكركم لأهتمامكم وردكم وهذا يدل على ذكاء صانع السياسة الأمريكية حيث يوظف جميع المواقف لصالح السياسة الأمريكية وهذا لا يعيب أى دولة أن تعمل لصالحها . ومن نفس المنطلق نرى أن السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية تجاه منطقة الشرق الأوسط وإنحيازها التام لإسرائيل يضر بالمصالح العربية ويساعد على توطيد الإحتلال اليهودى لفلسطين أو لما أحتلته إسرائيل بعد حرب 1967
> 
> 
> الرد فى سؤال يحتاج لإجابة : هل تتاح نفس الحرية التى تتاح للوبى اليهودى  للعرب والمسلمين ؟ وما تعليلكم للإضطهاد الذى يلقاه العرب والمسلمين بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر ؟ وما هو دور العراق فى عملية تدمير برجى التجارة ؟ ولماذا احتل؟
> 
> 
> لا خلاف على ما قلته ولتعلموا أننا كعرب وكمسلمين لا نكره المواطن الأمريكى ولكن نكره السياسة الأمريكية خاصة فى منطقة الشرق الأوسط .
> اشكركم ودمتم بخير
>     اسمح لي بتقديم شرح أفضل لعملية صنع القرار السياسي في الولايات المتحدة. تتم صياغة القوانين والسياسة الأمريكية من خلال عملية تتمتع بضوابط وتوازنات والتي تضمن توزيع السلطة السياسية وعدم تركزها في فرع حكومي واحد
> أوافقك على ما جئتنا به من طريقة صنع القرار الأمريكى وتوزيع السلطة وأختلف فى التوازنات بين من يصنعون التى تضمن صنع القرار فالميزان هنا لا يكيل بمكيال واحد ويشهد على ذلك ما يحدث فى مجلس الأمن من استخدام حق الفيتو ضد أى قرار يدين إسرائيل والذى يستخذ دائماً تنفيذاً للقرار السياسى من واشنطن .


شكرا لاهتمامك بالحوار. لطالما أيّدت الولايات المتحدة إقامة دولة فلسطينية ذات سيادة كاملة، وتواصل جهودها للتوسط في المفاوضات بين الطرفين للوصول إلى الحل القائم على أساس الدولتين والمبني على أساس قرارات مجلس الأمن للأمم المتحدة رقم 242 و 338 و 1397 والتي تدعو إلى إنهاء الاحتلال الذي بدأ في عام 1967.

انتقالاً إلى سؤالك الآخر: تُمنح جماعات اللوبي أو المطالبة العربية والإسلامية - والتي يوجد العديد منها في الولايات المتحدة- نفس الحريات التي تتمتع بها جماعات اللوبي الأخرى، حيث يتم تطبيق نفس القوانين والأنظمة على الجميع على حد السواء. لم تؤد أحداث 11 / 9 إلى تغيير أو تعديل القوانين والسياسات الأمريكية فيما يتعلق بمعاملة المسلمين والعرب. لا زالت الحماية القانونية نفسها سارية المفعول. وفي واقع الأمر، - وتوضيحاً لهذه النقطة -  تمنع قوانينا التمييز ضد الأشخاص على أساس الديانة أو العرقية أو الجنس.

سأتناول سؤالك حول العراق في إدراجي المقبل.

----------


## بريف هااارت

سيد جعيتم 
 
لاأدري لماذا احب القراءه لك أسلوبك الراقي وتسلسل افكارك الهادئ المنساب بعمق ليلمس الروح

أنا عكسك مندفع تماما رغم دراستي الأدبيه 

وقد تعودت بحياتي العمليه عندما تتعطل احد الآلات أن أبدأ من الاول من بدايات التصنيع وأعادة كل شئ 

كما كان من قبل ومن هنا أصبحت ديزاينر بارع جدا في تصميم الآلات المعقده صناعه محليه وأن أوفر ملايين الجنيهات 

وسهولة الصيانه وأمنحها قدرات تتجاوز قدراتها الأصليه ..

ستسألني وهل دخلت هنا لعمل دعايه لنفسي بالطبع لا

كان لابد من هذه المقدمه لنتحسس بدايه الطريق 

_ هدف مشترك ألا وهو تحديد السياسات الخارجيه للدوله والامه ونشر الهدف ليعرفه القاصي

والداني من أبناء البلد يعني بروتكول حكماء مصر والأمه العربيه والاسلاميه 

تسخير الامكانيات من المتخصصين في المجال وتوفير ميزانيات تناسب عملهم

ألزام الجميع من الحكام الحالين والقادمين بإحترام البروتكول ولو أدي الأمر لوضعه بالدستور ويقسم 

عليه القسم ..

عند وضوح الصوره يصبح الوصول للهدف سهل وهين 


ودمت لي سيدي الكريم والمبدع دائما


بريف هااارت

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أخي الفاضل أستاذ سيد جعيتم،
أسجل اهتمامي بهذا الموضوع الدسم وهو محل اهتمام خاص لي. لي عودة قريباً إن شاء الله.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> أشار أبراهام فوكسمان رئيس منظمة "مناهضة التشهير ضد اليهودية" التي أنشئت عام 1913 ومقرها نيويورك في كتابه الجديد "الأكاذيب الأكثر قتلا: اللوبي الإسرائيلي وأسطورة التحكم اليهودية" الصادر في واشنطن أن التأثير القوي لاتحاد المنظمات اليهودية الأمريكية المناصرة للصهيونية (الإيباك) نابع من تعاطف معظم الأميريكين مع إسرائيل وليس من "مؤامرة يهودية ظلامية".وينوه الكاتب إلى استطلاع جرى في العام الماضي بيَّن أن 48% من الأمريكيين قالوا إنهم يناصرون إسرائيل مقابل 13% منهم عبروا عن تأييدهم للعرب.


كنت أشاهد فيلم بعيد كل البعد عن السياسة .. فيلم يحكي عن قصة مغامرة اقتسمها رجلان أحدهما الزوج الثري والأخر عاشق لزوجة الأول ومحبها قبل أن تقرر الزواج من الأول .. في أثناء محادثة بينهم يهاجم الثاني الأول .. يهاجم فيه غنائه وثرائه فيقول ضمن كلامه "مثلك لا يكرهوا الا اثنان .. الضرائب واليهود!"
سألت نفسي ما الداعي لهذه الجملة البعيدة عن سياق الفيلم بل وحتى البعيدة عن سياق حديثهم؟!
لم يذكر في الفيلم وجود يهودي واحد فيه!
هكذا تمرر الرسائل دوماً بصورة مباشرة وبصورة غير مباشرة عبر هوليود؟
لماذا برأيكم مدينة البشر الأخيرة والتي تنتظر "المنتظر" كما تتحدث ثلاثية ماتركس الشهيرة اسمها "زيون" والتي تعني "صهيون"؟!
صدقوني لو فتحت باب استخلاص الرسائل الصهيونية عبر الاعلام الأمريكي لما انتهيت قبل أن أحضر دكتوراة في الأمر أعلم أن أحداً لن يهتم بها أو يتلقى عبرها فائدة.
مسألة اللوبي هذه قتلناها بحثاً وتفكيراً ورغم ذلك لم نتخذ خطوة واحدة.
لا أتفق مع الكلام المقتبس .. بالفعل هناك لوبي صهيوني قوي جداً في الولايات المتحدة .. طالما شغلت قوته وتأثيره عقلي مثلما شغلتك والدي العزيز .. يكفي أن أقل لك أني أقرأ في هذه الأيام كتاب بعنوان "سطوة اسرائيل في الولايات المتحدة" من تأليف جيمس بتراس.
حتى لو كان الأمريكان يكرهوننا فهم يكرهوننا لأنهم لا يعرفوننا أو لأنه هناك من ساعدهم على كراهيتنا بتقديم المغلوط دوماً لهم.
من السهل جداً تشكيل لوبي عربي أو مسلم لتصحيح سياسة أمريكا المعوجة تجاهنا .. فقط لو ملكنا الارادة لذلك فالامكانات حقاً موجودة.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

يااااااااااااااه فريق التواصل لازال موجود بيننا؟
ههههههه والله اشتقت لوجودكم يا مضروبين وأتوق لمناظرة جديدة كالأيام الخوالي.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> وأخيراً، أود أن أرّكز على حقيقة أن الولايات المتحدة تتمتع بمجتمع منفتح وتمتلك إعلاماً مستقلاً وحراً ونظاماً سياسياً شفافاً ذا ضوابط وتوازنات سياسة كثيرة. هناك العديد من الضمانات التي تحد من قوة أي جماعات سرية مفترضة أو سياسية في الولايات المتحدة. وبذلك، فلا تستطيع أي من جماعات اللوبي أو الجماعات السريّة أن تتحكم أو تتجاوز قرارات الرئيس.


*My american dear friend
هل سمعت من قبل عن رواية "العملية هيبرون" لضابط المخابرات الأمريكي السابق اريك جوردان ؟
بالمناسبة .. أنا أعرض عليك مناظرة مغلقة بين كلينا يشاهدها الأعضاء دون تدخل حول السياسة الأمريكية تابعة أم متبوعة .. فهل تقبل؟

آمل لو قبلت واستطعت التأقلم معي *

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> لهم تاثير فى المجتمع الامريكى وقوة موثرة وفى مساندة اى مرشح امريكى  وقوة فعالةلانهم يملكوا الاعلام ونفوذ على عكسنا نحن لانملك لوبى مثلهم لعدم وجود تنسيق واتحاد بينا


أختى الفاضلة 
 وجود لوبى يهودى مؤثر فى أمريكا بهذا الحجم مفخرة لإسرائيل يدل على ذكائهم وتحثثهم لخطواتهم وحساباتهم دائماً تصب فى صالح الجماعة لذا ينجحوا .
وجود بعض الحركات العربية والإسلامية التى تحاول تكوين لوبى أيضاً تستحق أن نقف بجوارها ونحاول تنميتها وتوحيدها . وما دام القانون الأمريكى يسمح بذلك فلنستغل هذه النقطة ولكن !!
رغم سماح القانون الأمريكى بذلك فأعتقد أن العملية ستكون صعبة جداً بسبب تغلغل الدعاية المغرضة التى تصور العربى عامة والمسلم خاصة على أنه إرهابى فنرى رجل البوليس الأمريكى وكذا رجل الشارع يفشلون أى تجمع .
هناك تجمع مسموح به تماماً وهو تجمع مايكل منير وأشباهه وهو تجمع لا يطلق عليه لقب مفخرة ولكن يطلق عليه لقب مسخرة.
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> شكرا لاهتمامك بالحوار. لطالما أيّدت الولايات المتحدة إقامة دولة فلسطينية ذات سيادة كاملة، وتواصل جهودها للتوسط في المفاوضات بين الطرفين للوصول إلى الحل القائم على أساس الدولتين والمبني على أساس قرارات مجلس الأمن للأمم المتحدة رقم 242 و 338 و 1397 والتي تدعو إلى إنهاء الاحتلال الذي بدأ في عام 1967.
> 
> انتقالاً إلى سؤالك الآخر: تُمنح جماعات اللوبي أو المطالبة العربية والإسلامية - والتي يوجد العديد منها في الولايات المتحدة- نفس الحريات التي تتمتع بها جماعات اللوبي الأخرى، حيث يتم تطبيق نفس القوانين والأنظمة على الجميع على حد السواء. لم تؤد أحداث 11 / 9 إلى تغيير أو تعديل القوانين والسياسات الأمريكية فيما يتعلق بمعاملة المسلمين والعرب. لا زالت الحماية القانونية نفسها سارية المفعول. وفي واقع الأمر، - وتوضيحاً لهذه النقطة -  تمنع قوانينا التمييز ضد الأشخاص على أساس الديانة أو العرقية أو الجنس.
> 
> سأتناول سؤالك حول العراق في إدراجي المقبل.


ابادلكم الشكر والإستمرار فى الحوار الذى أتمنى أن يكون بناء.
سعيد يقولكم أنكم تبذلون الجهد لإنهاء الإحتلال الإسرائيلى الذى بداء عام 1967 وأتمنى أن أرى خظوات عملية على الأرض تخرج الكلمات من بندها وتحولها لإفعال .
 وقد سبق أن قال الرئيس بوش الأبن كلام كثير عن خارطة الطريق وعن ضرورة حل المشكلة فى ظرف عامان ولم يتحقق شىء بسبب المواقف الإسرائيلية التى تلعب بنا جميعاً فتحت إسم الديموقراطية تتغير الحكومة التى وضعت فى موقف لتنفيذ إتفاق وتأتى حكومة جديدة تعود بالمفاوضات لبدايتها. كما يؤخذ كل يوم موقف جديد ايضاً على الأرض لننسى الموقف القديم ونتناقش فى الجديد . وهكذا دواليك .
وعندما يأخذ العرب الموضوع للأمم المتحدة عامة ولمجلس الإمن خاصة يكون الفيتو الأمريكى بالمرصاد وهنا نتأكد أن سياسة أمريكا تنصب فى صالح إسرائيل .
لا أرى مانع من ضمانكم لأمن إسرائيل فأنتم أحرار ولكن لماذا لا يوجد نفس الضمان نحو الفلسطينين ونحو العرب حتى يكون الأمر عادلاً ولا تنسوا أنكم الأكثر قوة والمؤثرين فى السياسة فى المنطقة والعالم اجمع .
ولإطمئنان إسرائيل لمواقفكم أخذت موقفها الأخير فى زيارة نائب الرئيس الأمريكى وقال ليبرمان وزير خارجية إسرائيل كلام معناه أنهم سيتجاوزون الأزمة الحالية فى العلاقات بين امريكا وإسرائيل وإن كنت أنا لا اسميها أزمة بل أعتبرها ذكاء محسوب من إسرائيل فقد أعلنتت موقفها ولم ولن تتراجع عنه وبهذا يصبح حقيقة واقعة وكل ما ستفعلونه شدة أذن صغيرة وعلى الفلسطينين السلام .
وأتمنى أن يشمل حوارنا القادم بجانب العراق موضوع الإسلحة الذرية التى تمتلكها إسرائيل .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

لى عودة مع باقى الأصدقا . اشكر الجميع واتمنى لهم الخير

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

.
 ان السياسه الخارجيه لأمريكا مسيره من جماعة الضغط الصهيونيه
ولهذا نجدان  امريكا وضعت مصالح الصهاينه قبل مصالحها هى الوطنيه دون ادنى مبرر اخلاقى ولهذا يطلق البعض عليه اللوبى الإسرائيلى  وليس اللوبى الصهيونى
ويجب الا ننسى ان المسيطر الاول على الاعلام الامريكى يهود
 فالنيويورك تايمز والواشنطن بوست، سانت لويس بوست، كلها ملكيه لليهود وكذلك عدد من المحطات الفضائيه
وحتى التى لايملكونها فرؤسائها يهود ونفوزهم ممتد لكل المجالات  السياسى والإجتماعى والاقتصادى
 انهم دوله داخل الدوله 
وسيطرت اليهود لاتمتد فقط فى امريكا بل فى كل دول اوربا 

صحيح هناك بعض الحركات العربيه والاسلامه تحاول تكوين لوبى هى الاخرى
ولكنى اعتقد انهم مهما حاولو لن يستطيعو الوصول ولو لجزء مما وصل اليه اللوبى الصهيونى واوله تكاتلهم وترابطهم وطبعا قوة تأثيرهم 

تحيتى أستاذ سيد

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*موضوع من اهم ماقرات مؤخرا 

عوده قريبه ان شاء الله 

شكرا جزيلا استاذ سيد*

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *My american dear friend
> هل سمعت من قبل عن رواية "العملية هيبرون" لضابط المخابرات الأمريكي السابق اريك جوردان ؟
> بالمناسبة .. أنا أعرض عليك مناظرة مغلقة بين كلينا يشاهدها الأعضاء دون تدخل حول السياسة الأمريكية تابعة أم متبوعة .. فهل تقبل؟
> 
> آمل لو قبلت واستطعت التأقلم معي *


مرحبا بك. نعم ما زلت هنا أدوّن في منتدى أبناء مصر، وأتذكر المناقشات التي أجريناها.

من أجل الإجابة على أسئلتك، اضطررت للبحث عن الرواية التي أشرت إليها، Operation Hebron ، على موقع    Amazon.com لمعرفة ما كنت تتحدث عنه. هذه الرواية هي من الخيال، وقام المؤلف Eric Jordan  بكتابتها بعد تقاعده من وكالة المخابرات المركزية، فالرواية مبنية على وجهة نظره وآرائه الشخصية كمواطن أمريكي عادي.

بالنسبة للتحدي الذي عرضته عليّ، فيرجى معرفة أن دوري هنا يكمن في مناقشة وتوضيح السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية فقط، لا غير ذلك. أدعوك الى الشروع في أي موضوع حول ذلك.

----------


## فريق التواصل

> ابادلكم الشكر والإستمرار فى الحوار الذى أتمنى أن يكون بناء.
> سعيد يقولكم أنكم تبذلون الجهد لإنهاء الإحتلال الإسرائيلى الذى بداء عام 1967 وأتمنى أن أرى خظوات عملية على الأرض تخرج الكلمات من بندها وتحولها لإفعال .
>  وقد سبق أن قال الرئيس بوش الأبن كلام كثير عن خارطة الطريق وعن ضرورة حل المشكلة فى ظرف عامان ولم يتحقق شىء بسبب المواقف الإسرائيلية التى تلعب بنا جميعاً فتحت إسم الديموقراطية تتغير الحكومة التى وضعت فى موقف لتنفيذ إتفاق وتأتى حكومة جديدة تعود بالمفاوضات لبدايتها. كما يؤخذ كل يوم موقف جديد ايضاً على الأرض لننسى الموقف القديم ونتناقش فى الجديد . وهكذا دواليك .
> وعندما يأخذ العرب الموضوع للأمم المتحدة عامة ولمجلس الإمن خاصة يكون الفيتو الأمريكى بالمرصاد وهنا نتأكد أن سياسة أمريكا تنصب فى صالح إسرائيل .
> لا أرى مانع من ضمانكم لأمن إسرائيل فأنتم أحرار ولكن لماذا لا يوجد نفس الضمان نحو الفلسطينين ونحو العرب حتى يكون الأمر عادلاً ولا تنسوا أنكم الأكثر قوة والمؤثرين فى السياسة فى المنطقة والعالم اجمع .
> ولإطمئنان إسرائيل لمواقفكم أخذت موقفها الأخير فى زيارة نائب الرئيس الأمريكى وقال ليبرمان وزير خارجية إسرائيل كلام معناه أنهم سيتجاوزون الأزمة الحالية فى العلاقات بين امريكا وإسرائيل وإن كنت أنا لا اسميها أزمة بل أعتبرها ذكاء محسوب من إسرائيل فقد أعلنتت موقفها ولم ولن تتراجع عنه وبهذا يصبح حقيقة واقعة وكل ما ستفعلونه شدة أذن صغيرة وعلى الفلسطينين السلام .
> وأتمنى أن يشمل حوارنا القادم بجانب العراق موضوع الإسلحة الذرية التى تمتلكها إسرائيل .
> اشكركم ودمتم بخير


دعمنا وتأييدنا للحل القائم على أساس الدولتين - والذي بموجبه ستقام دولة فلسطينية ذات سيادة كاملة - لن يؤدي فقط إلى تمكين الشعب الفلسطيني من العيش في كرامة، ولكن أيضا إلى تمتعهم بالسلام والاستقرار بجوار جيرانهم الإسرائيليين. شددت وزيرة الخارجية كلينتون أمس مجددا على التزامنا بذلك الحل. لا يمكننا إجبار الطرفين على التقيد بالتزاماتهم بموجب خارطة الطريق، حيث أن مسؤوليتهم تكمن في تقديم التنازلات اللازمة من أجل الوصول إلى الحل القائم على أساس الدولتين. ومع ذلك، في الوقت الراهن، نحن نبحث عن التزام من كلا الجانبين، حتى يتسنى لجهود الوساطة التي تبذلها في المفاوضات بين الطرفين أن تجني ثمارها.

بالإضافة إلى ذلك، تواصل الولايات المتحدة دعم -- من خلال المعدات والتدريب -- قوات الأمن التابعة للسلطة الفلسطينية. تتمثل مهمة الجنرال دايتون في مساعدة بناء الأجهزة الأمنية الفلسطينية إلى درجة عالية من الاحتراف، والتي قد أظهرت بالفعل تقدما كبيراً في أداء واجباتها.

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*علاقه اليهود مع الرؤساء والشعب الامريكي 
 اصبح من المسلم به الا يفوز امريكي بمنصب الرئيس الامريكي
الا عند اعلانه ولائه التام لاسرائيل بل وزياره اسرائيل نفسها
 كما راينا اوباما مؤخرا وحبذا لو كانت الزياره ايضا موجهه الي المقدسات اليهوديه في ارض فلسطين .. 
والعلاقه التاريخيه هذه تضرب باعماقها من ايام تولي جيمي كارتر وهو البروتستاتني 
المتعصب جدا  قياده امريكا 
وحين اعلن ((بان علاقه امريكا باسرائيل علاقه لاتنفصل فهي علاقه من نوع خاص لايمكن تصنيفها او فصلهما عن بعضهما سويا ..
 لان تلك العلاقه متاصله في وجدان الشعب الامريكي نفسه ))
وبعدها جاء ريجان ليغلنها صراحه للعالم اجمع ... 
((ان اسرائيل ليست امه ...ان اسرائيل رمز ..ونحن نجد مباركه الانجيل في نصرتنا لهم واقامه وطن قومي في فلسطين ..وهو حقهم الشرعي فيها ))

وكان ريجان ينطلق في سياسته من إيمانه بتنبؤات الكتاب المقدس، 
وخاصة(( سِفر حزقيال))، وما جاء فيه من
(( أن الرب سيأخذ أولاد إسرائيل إلى الأرض الموعودة.)) 
وكان  كثيرًا ما يصرح بإيمانه بموقعة هرمجدون، 
ولقاء المسيحيين مع الكفار، والمجيء الثاني للمسيح، ولقد قال في يوم من الأيام لمدير اللجنة الأمريكية الإسرائيلية للشئون العامة (إيباك) وهو يهودي بالطبع: 
"عندما أعود بالذاكرة لأنبيائكم الأقدمين في التوراة، والعلامات التي تتنبأ بالمعركة الفاصلة هرمجدون،
 أجدني أتساءل: إذا كنا نحن الجيل الذي سيشهد وقوعها".

كان ريجان وكارتر وبوش الاب وغالب من فازو بمقعد الرئيس في امريكا من نتاج الحزب الجمهوري المتدين والمعروف بتدينه البروتسانتي في الاساس ..
ولم يكن رئيس خلاف ذلك الا كيندي الذي قتل في ظروف غامضه ..والاخر هو بيل كلينتون الذي كان ينتمي الي الحزب الديمقراطي ..
وكان علي نفس السلف المعتاد كان جورج بوش الابن الذي يعتبر اكثر المتشددين وادارته جميعا في نفس التشدد الديني الموالي لليهود 
والمؤمن بقضيه ان المسيح لن ينزل الا اذا اجتمع اليهود في انشاء وطنهم القومي بفلسطين ..

وهذا ماعليه كل المذهب البروتساتني من اتباع 
وهم اكثر من 70% من غالب سكان امريكا وانجلترا 
وهذا هو سبب تاييد الغرب لليهود الان ..وكرههم لنا وهذا علي خلاف المفترض الطبيعي 

فاعلنها بوش صراحه بانها حرب صليبيه وقت عدوانه علي العراق 
وغضبنا وقتها ..وما كان لن ان نغضب 
الرجل صارحنا بما في قلبه ..ولكننا نغشق من يخدعنا 




حتي اوباما اليوم فلم يفز برئاسه امريكا الا حين اعلنها صراحه لليهود بانه معهم في مشروغهم القومي 
وانه سيدعم اسرائيل ..وكان مع كلامه هذا لم يكن علي الثقه التامه في اللوبي اليهودي صاحب التاثير الاكبر في امريكا 
..وشعر اوباما بهذا ..فازاد في الامر ايضا وزار حائط المبكي (( حائط البراق عند المسلمين ))
حتي يظهر ولائه التام لليهود



وهنا يجول بخاطري سؤال بسيط 
متي نري حاكم اسلامي يظهر تدينه هكذا كما يظهره رؤساء امريكا ؟؟

واليهود اذكياء ..فبعد ان حرف القس الالماني الشهير مارتن التوراه المحرفه اصلا
واقنع اتباع المذهب البروتسانتي بان المسيح لن ينزل الا اذا تم جلاء اليهود الي ارضهم المقدسه 
تمسك اليهود بتلك النقطه التي حرفوها هم بنا تخدم مصالحعم واهوائهم 
وبداو بجمع الاموال بكل الطرق واخذو مناصب عليا وترقو فيها 
الي ان اصبحت الان كل المنابر الاعلاميه ملكا لليهود 
وصناعه الراي ملكا لليهود 
حتي السينما وهولييود الامريكيه كلها ملك لليهود
وذات مره تجرا احد المسيحين المعتدلين علي كبير منتجي افلام السينما بالعالم مله وهو يهودي حيم رفض الممثل تاديه دور عربي في فيلم يظهر فيه العربي المسلم بمنظر مخزي دائما ووبشكل فيه سخريه واحتقار للعربي ..فرفض الممثل وقال انه عاش بالمغرب طيله 5 سنوات ولم يرهم بتلك الصوره وانه يرفض ان يمثل دورا مغلوطا عن احد 
فما كان من هذه المنتج اليهودي الا ان اعطي ازامره بالا يعمل ثانيه بالسينما هذه الممثل الانجليزي 
وظل الممثل في بيته لايسنطع منتج افلام ان يقترب منه ..حتي اضطر في اخر المطاف ان يذهب الي كبير هوليود ليعلن له اعتذراه وولائه التام له 
انا نحن وردا علي تساؤلك استاذ سيد ..اين تذهب اموال العرب ؟؟
فاقول لك انها موجهه الي شراء الانديه فقط.. 
وتامل معي 
حتي في هذا الفرض فلا تجد لاعبين عرب في هذه الفرق 
بل علي العكس ايضا ..وهذا شيء قاسي فعلا 
ان تجد يهود في هذا التادي 
مثل فريق بورتسموث ..الذي يملكه عربيان ..ةاتي بلاعبين من اسرائيل للفريق وبعد ان تعرض لوصلات النقد في الصحف اكمل مسيرته واتي بالمدرب الاسرائيلي ليقود له فريقه ايضا .. 
هكذا نحن
بكل اسف 

لك تحياتي استاذ سيد 


*

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> مرحبا بك. نعم ما زلت هنا أدوّن في منتدى أبناء مصر، وأتذكر المناقشات التي أجريناها.
> 
> من أجل الإجابة على أسئلتك، اضطررت للبحث عن الرواية التي أشرت إليها، Operation Hebron ، على موقع    Amazon.com لمعرفة ما كنت تتحدث عنه. هذه الرواية هي من الخيال، وقام المؤلف Eric Jordan  بكتابتها بعد تقاعده من وكالة المخابرات المركزية، فالرواية مبنية على وجهة نظره وآرائه الشخصية كمواطن أمريكي عادي.
> 
> بالنسبة للتحدي الذي عرضته عليّ، فيرجى معرفة أن دوري هنا يكمن في مناقشة وتوضيح السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية فقط، لا غير ذلك. أدعوك الى الشروع في أي موضوع حول ذلك.


مرحباً بفريق التواصل،
الكتاب الذي ألقى ضوءاً حقيقياً على نفوذ اللوبي الإسرائيلي إلى جانب جماعات الضغط اليهودية داخل المجتمع الأمريكي، بدءاً من المستوى الأهلي (المجتمعي) وصعوداً إلى مجلسي النواب والشيوخ، هو كتاب النائب السابق بول فندلي:
They Dare to Speak Out, Paul Findley
الكتاب يسرد عدداً كبيراً من الوقائع التي تبين أساليب عمل هذه الجماعات ودرجة تغلغلها. 

أما قدرة المنظمات العربية والمسلمة الأمريكية المماثلة -مثل الجمعية العربية الأمريكية لمناهضة التمييز "إي دي سي" ولجنة العلاقات الأمريكية الإسلامية "كير"- على مضاهاة هذا النفوذ فهي تكاد تكون معدومة، وذلك يعود لعدة أسباب سأحاول أن أتناولها في ردود لاحقة إن شاء الله. يكفي أن  أذكر الآن أن السبب لا يعود إلى قلة الأعداد أو الافتقار إلى القدرات أو الكفاءات بين أعضاء هذه المنظمات، ولا من قلة هذ المنظمات أو قلة إمكانياتها كما يتخيل بعض البعيدين عن الولايات المتحدة.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*



			
				وكان ريجان ينطلق في سياسته من إيمانه بتنبؤات الكتاب المقدس، 
وخاصة(( سِفر حزقيال))، وما جاء فيه من
(( أن الرب سيأخذ أولاد إسرائيل إلى الأرض الموعودة.)) 
وكان كثيرًا ما يصرح بإيمانه بموقعة هرمجدون، 
ولقاء المسيحيين مع الكفار، والمجيء الثاني للمسيح، ولقد قال في يوم من الأيام لمدير اللجنة الأمريكية الإسرائيلية للشئون العامة (إيباك) وهو يهودي بالطبع: 
"عندما أعود بالذاكرة لأنبيائكم الأقدمين في التوراة، والعلامات التي تتنبأ بالمعركة الفاصلة هرمجدون،
أجدني أتساءل: إذا كنا نحن الجيل الذي سيشهد وقوعها".
			
		

أصبت أخي ابن مصر في كل ما ذهبت اليه.
هي مجموعة أسباب لها علاقة بالتقارب الأمريكي الصهيوني الغير طبيعي لا سبب واحد .. واني أتوق لالقاء الضوء عليها جميعاً في حدث ما يجمعني بفريق التواصل.
المجتمع الأمريكي رغم تقدمه الواسع الا انه يخضع لأساطير تتلاعب به ويحسن استغلالها كثيراً الصهاينة.
ولا يوجد قي الدنيا أساطير تضاهي أساطير سفر الرؤيا في الكتاب المقدس .. أرمجدون وفرسان الرؤية الأربعة والختم السابع وزانية بابل العظيمة والوحش وحاصد الأرواح الشريرة وعناقيد الغضب .. سفر الرؤيا الذي قال عنه بعض منتقديه في الغرب المسيحي "اباحية رؤيوية" أو "قصيدة جنونية" أو "خيال ابداعي لمريض فصامي" أو "سجلاً غريباً لرؤى مدمن مخدرات" كما قال جورج برنارد شو أو "غير جدير بالدراسة لأنه لا أحد يؤمن به ولأن الموضوع برمته محرج" كما قال سي جي يونج أو "لا ذكر لتعاليم المسيح أو للمسيح نفسه فيه" كما قال مرتن لوثر تفسيراً لحذفه اياه من ترجمته الألمانية للانجيل أو "تهاويم مخبول" على حد وصف توماس جيفرسون لا وصفنا نحن معشر العرب والمسلمين!
لكنه في مقابل أولئك فهناك مسيحيين أخرين يعتبروا سفر الرؤيا الانجيل الوحيد الذي دونه المسيح .. لاشك أنه في طليعة أولئك قادة أمريكا ورؤسائها وفي مقدمتهم ريجان ولاشك.
بالمناسبة .. تسمي أمريكا واسرائيل حملاتها العسكرية ضد العرب والمسلمين بأسماء توراتية مثل عناقيد الغضب التي ذكرناها قبل قليل.
هل تعلم انه قبل الثورة الاسلامية في ايران سنة 1979 اعتبر صدام حسين متسابق واعد في المنطقة وهو ما دعا لخروج سلسلة Left Behind الشهيرة والتي حققت أكبر مبيعات حينها حيث اعتبرت بغداد مقر عدو المسيح!
فكرة الـ antichrist التي كرسها سفر الرؤيا لازالت تثير تخبط الكاثوليك منذ أمد بعيد .. فنبينا محمد اعتبروه عدو المسيح في القرون الوسطى وصلاح الدين في عصر الحملات الصليبية وسلاطين الأتراك العظام كذلك حين دقوا أبواب فيينا ثم نابليون في أعقاب الثورة الفرنسية ثم اتهم مارتن لوثر البابا بأنه عدو المسيح وردها له البابا ولكل جيل مرشحوه .. لينين وستالين .. هتلر وموسوليني .. السادات وصدام حسين!
هل تعلم ان رونالد ريجان حين انتقل الى بيته ورقمه في الشارع كان 666 أصر على تغيير العنوان الى رقم أقل شيطانية وما لبث أن أول اضطراب عادي وقع في ليبيا الا واعتبره تحقيق لنبوءة في الكتاب المقدس فأعلن قائلاً "هذه علامة على ان معركة هرمجدون الفاصلة ليست ببعيدة .. كل شئ يتحقق في أوانه المحدد والوقت أزف"!
هل تتخيلوا أن بعض مشايخنا المتشددين يحضروا اجتماعات مجلس الأمن القومي في مصر ويحاضروا أعضاءه بما سوف يحدث في المستقبل القريب وما عليهم أن يفعلوه؟!
هل تتخيلوا أن تصدر دور النشر في مصر ملايين النسخ يشتريها ويقرؤها المصريون عن حرب نووية لازمة في الشرق الأوسط يبلغ فيها الدم ارتفاع آذان الخيل لمسافة مئات الكيلومترات ليموت مئات الملايين من البشر حتى ينتهي العالم بسلام ويدخل المسلمون الجنة؟!
هل تتخيلوا معنى أن يكن الخطاب الرسمي الحكومي والسينما المصرية متأثرين جداً بهذه الرؤى ويعضدوها بعدة أفلام يشاهدها عشرات الملايين؟
ذلك تحديداً ما يحدث في أمريكا قائدة العالم الحر يا سادة والداعية للعلمنة محافظة منها على الحريات!
أمريكا جن جنونها!
أنصحكم وأنصح صديقي الأمريكي المخلص "فريق التواصل" بقراءة كتاب "تاريخ نهاية العالم" لجوناثان كيرش





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فريق التواصل
					

مرحبا بك. نعم ما زلت هنا أدوّن في منتدى أبناء مصر، وأتذكر المناقشات التي أجريناها.

من أجل الإجابة على أسئلتك، اضطررت للبحث عن الرواية التي أشرت إليها، Operation Hebron ، على موقع    Amazon.com لمعرفة ما كنت تتحدث عنه. هذه الرواية هي من الخيال، وقام المؤلف Eric Jordan  بكتابتها بعد تقاعده من وكالة المخابرات المركزية، فالرواية مبنية على وجهة نظره وآرائه الشخصية كمواطن أمريكي عادي.

بالنسبة للتحدي الذي عرضته عليّ، فيرجى معرفة أن دوري هنا يكمن في مناقشة وتوضيح السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية فقط، لا غير ذلك. أدعوك الى الشروع في أي موضوع حول ذلك.



سأجيبك عن سبب استدلالي بهذه الرواية لأني كنت أتوقع أن ترد بهذا الرد.
فقط لا تخيب رجائي ووافق على المناظرة فسبب وجودك هنا لا يمكن أن يتعارض معها أبداً .. ستكون فيها المدافع عن سياسة بلاده والمفسر لما نعجز نحن العرب عن فهمه فيها وسأكون أنا الناقد أو المتفهم لبعض أفعالها.
وعد مني ألا أخيب ظنك .. فطالما أنت تذكرني فلاشك أنت تذكر أني لا أتحدث الا بالتاريخ وبالورقة والقلم حديث جاد لا يشوبه هزل أو سفسطه فارغة لا تقدم في النهاية نقاش دسم أعدك سيتابعه المئات هنا في أبناء مصر.
ولا تنسى فذلك ما جئت أنت لأجله .. أن تفسر وتتواصل مع أكبر عدد ممكن من العرب والمسلمين ما ترغب في تفسيره.
أنتظر وأتوقع منك أن تجيبني صديقي العزيز بـ accepted 
ولا تخشاني .. أنا عمري 24 سنة لا أكثر .. ولست دارساً للتاريخ أو حتى مقارنات الأديان ولا أعمل بالسياسة أنا فقط مهندس حديث التخرج محب للقراءة .. بل ان تديني للاسف ليس كما ينبغي .. أعلم أن التدين في الاسلام يعطي انطباع سئ عند الغرب عموماً! 
***
أعذر حماسي والدي الحبيب سيد ابراهيم .. لا أود أن أفسد عليك موضوعك .. تقبل اعتذاري وتفهم رغبتي. 
*

----------


## فريق التواصل

> وما هو دور العراق فى عملية تدمير برجى التجارة ؟ ولماذا احتل؟
> 
> .


كانت الحرب ضد العراق في عام 2003 جبهة متعددة الأطراف وخاضتها رداً على استمرار استفزازات نظام صدام حسين ومعارضته المستمرة لقرارات الأمم المتحدة وتهديداته المتصورة التي شكلها. لم يكن صدام في منتهى العنف فحسب عند التعامل مع أبناء شعبه، بل في واقع الأمر استخدم أسلحة محظورة دولياً وبشكل متكرر ضد أبناء شعبه وفي الحرب الإيرانية- العراقية حيث شهد على ذلك العديد من الناس. كما أنها حقيقة موثقة توثيقا جيدا - من قبل الأمم المتحدة ومن علماء عراقيين شهدوا على ذلك - أنه قد سعى وراء الحصول على برنامج للأسلحة النووية. كما أن حروب صدام وغزواته الفاشلة لكل من إيران والكويت وترعيبه وتهديده لدول المنطقة جعلت منه تهديدا خطيراً لاستقرار وأمن المنطقة. ولقد استجاب المجتمع الدولي بشكل جماعي لهذا التهديد حيث تم نشر وإرسال جنود من نحو 40 دولة إلى العراق وانضموا الى قوات التحالف.

وعلاوةً على ذلك، كان لدى صدام حسين روابط مع عدد من الإرهابيين وكان له اتصالات بتنظيم القاعدة، حيث دونت ذلك لجنة أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر. وكذلك، كان أبو مصعب الزرقاوي موجود في العراق قبل أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر. نحن لم نلقي التهمة على صدام لأحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر، ولكن تلك الأحداث أثارت الاحساس بالضرورة والإلحاح في التعامل مع نظام صدام حسين.

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *
> 
> سأجيبك عن سبب استدلالي بهذه الرواية لأني كنت أتوقع أن ترد بهذا الرد.
> فقط لا تخيب رجائي ووافق على المناظرة فسبب وجودك هنا لا يمكن أن يتعارض معها أبداً .. ستكون فيها المدافع عن سياسة بلاده والمفسر لما نعجز نحن العرب عن فهمه فيها وسأكون أنا الناقد أو المتفهم لبعض أفعالها.
> وعد مني ألا أخيب ظنك .. فطالما أنت تذكرني فلاشك أنت تذكر أني لا أتحدث الا بالتاريخ وبالورقة والقلم حديث جاد لا يشوبه هزل أو سفسطه فارغة لا تقدم في النهاية نقاش دسم أعدك سيتابعه المئات هنا في أبناء مصر.
> ولا تنسى فذلك ما جئت أنت لأجله .. أن تفسر وتتواصل مع أكبر عدد ممكن من العرب والمسلمين ما ترغب في تفسيره.
> أنتظر وأتوقع منك أن تجيبني صديقي العزيز بـ accepted 
> ولا تخشاني .. أنا عمري 24 سنة لا أكثر .. ولست دارساً للتاريخ أو حتى مقارنات الأديان ولا أعمل بالسياسة أنا فقط مهندس حديث التخرج محب للقراءة .. بل ان تديني للاسف ليس كما ينبغي .. أعلم أن التدين في الاسلام يعطي انطباع سئ عند الغرب عموماً! 
> ***
> ...


إنني على استعداد للحديث عن الولايات المتحدة في أي وقت.

----------


## بريف هااارت

> كانت الحرب ضد العراق في عام 2003 جبهة متعددة الأطراف وخاضتها رداً على استمرار استفزازات نظام صدام حسين ومعارضته المستمرة لقرارات الأمم المتحدة وتهديداته المتصورة التي شكلها. لم يكن صدام في منتهى العنف فحسب عند التعامل مع أبناء شعبه، بل في واقع الأمر استخدم أسلحة محظورة دولياً وبشكل متكرر ضد أبناء شعبه وفي الحرب الإيرانية- العراقية حيث شهد على ذلك العديد من الناس. كما أنها حقيقة موثقة توثيقا جيدا - من قبل الأمم المتحدة ومن علماء عراقيين شهدوا على ذلك - أنه قد سعى وراء الحصول على برنامج للأسلحة النووية. كما أن حروب صدام وغزواته الفاشلة لكل من إيران والكويت وترعيبه وتهديده لدول المنطقة جعلت منه تهديدا خطيراً لاستقرار وأمن المنطقة. ولقد استجاب المجتمع الدولي بشكل جماعي لهذا التهديد حيث تم نشر وإرسال جنود من نحو 40 دولة إلى العراق وانضموا الى قوات التحالف.
> 
> وعلاوةً على ذلك، كان لدى صدام حسين روابط مع عدد من الإرهابيين وكان له اتصالات بتنظيم القاعدة، حيث دونت ذلك لجنة أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر. وكذلك، كان أبو مصعب الزرقاوي موجود في العراق قبل أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر. نحن لم نلقي التهمة على صدام لأحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر، ولكن تلك الأحداث أثارت الاحساس بالضرورة والإلحاح في التعامل مع نظام صدام حسين.


 

فريق التواصل


يبدو لي من مداخلتك عن أسباب الحرب علي 

العراق تنقصها الدقه وتتجنب الحقائق ومن 

الحوار الدائر لم أفهم مين حضرتك ولكن هنا 

لابد ان أذكرك بقصة امريكا المتكرره والدائمه

خلال حقبة السبعينات والثمانينات عن رغبة

الاتحاد السوفيتي وقتها بالوصول إلي المياه 

الدافئه والاستيلاء علي نفط الخليج وكانت

حجة النظريه القويه حرب أفغانستان واتذكر 

مقاله قديمه جدا كنت قد قرآتها لأحد الكتاب

الغربين عن هلال سوف يتم احتلاله يمتد من 

أفغانستان مرورا بإيران وصولا للعراق

يستولي علي منابع النفط ويحجم الأسلام

ويبدو أن جزء قد تحقق من النظريه ولكن امريكا

فقدت الرغبه بسبب ظروفها الأقتصاديه وضغط

الرأي العام الجاهل بأمريكا والذي لايفهم سوي

لغة الحياه السهله ...

الخطه قديمه وأصحابها يهود وأمريكا مجرد آداه

للتنفيذ ...

ولو سمحت أفهمني لماذا تأخر أعلان الرئيس

بوش رئيسا في الأنتخابات ضد آل جور خمسين يوما ؟؟؟

بحجة فرز الأصوات بأكبر الولايات الأمريكيه !!!

كانت هناك مفاوضات لقبول أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر 

بين الخصمين وقد وافق بوش عليها فتم أعلانه

رئيسا ..

أمريكا وهنا أستعين بأحد الأخوه في مقاله قصيره عن خلفيات الحرب علي العراق 





ما يجمع نيويورك ببغداد، ومن دون وجود رابط منطقي في الجغرافيا أو الثقافة، هو أن هاتين المدينتين كانتا علي امتداد سنوات في حالة تجابه عنيف ودموي جسدته حرب كبري؛ نوع شاذ وغرائبي من الغزو الكولونيالي، يقوم فيما يقوم، علي الاستخدام المكثف لنوع غير مألوف من الذخائر الممزوجة بكل ما يلزم من الطاقة علي التفجر. إن أطنان الذخائر التي تفجرّت في سماء العراق وفوق أرضه؛ لم تكن مصنوعة من اليورانيوم المنضبّ وحده، بل أيضا من خليط غريب وغير مألوف من الأساطير الحديثة التي تنتجها وسائل الإعلام، وتمتزج فيها قدرة السارد علي الخداع مع قدرة النصوص نفسها علي إغراء المتلقي وحتي خداعه. بهذا المعني ستبدو الحرب علي العراق، من هذا المنظور، وكأنها حرب مزودة بتقنيات سردية تتضمن كل ما يلزم من التلاعب بالمتلقي وتشكيل وعيه للعالم والأحداث.. ذلك ما يُدلل عليه تصوير العراق طوال سنوات عدة وعبر وسائل إعلام أمريكية وأوروبية ـ فرضت سيطرتها علي الخيال الغربي بصورة مطلقة ـ في هيئة قوة شريرة تستعد لمهاجمة معقل الحضارة الغربية، وأن هذه القوة العالم ثالثية سوف تشهر قنابلها النووية في وجه العالم، وهي إلي هذا كله، تمتلك أسلحة فتاكة جاهزة ومعدة للإطلاق خلال خمس وأربعين دقيقة. لقد كان غزو العراق، بحق، نموذجا ساطعا علي قوة استخدام الأساطير الجديدة. ولكن المدينتين، نيويورك وبغداد، كانتا في الآن ذاته في قلب لحظة توافق وتماثل لا سابق له داخل حقل الأساطير، وذلك حين كشفت الأحداث والظروف كذلك، أنهما كانتا بانتظار المخلص نفسه الذي سوف يتجلي في حالتين مفارقتين: المسيح والمهدي المنتظر. وبينما كانت نيويورك تنظر مسيحها المخلص (كما يخبرنا هوراد زن) كانت بغداد في التاسع من نيسان (أبريل) 2003 تتأهب لاستقبال المهدي المنتظر.. 
من بين أكثر الأساطير المعاصرة التي راجت في الغرب، تلك التي ارتبطت بشكل مباشر بقصة السلاح النووي العراقي. والمعروف أن رئيس الوزراء البريطاني توني بلير هو الذي أطلق المزاعم القائلة بهذا الشأن، وأنه تلقي معلومات مؤكدة ـ مصدرها السياسي الليبرالي اياد علاوي الأمين العام لحركة الوفاق الوطني العراقي ـ عن تأهب العراق لإطلاق قنابل نووية موجهة نحو أوروبا؛ يمكن أن تبلغ لندن وباريس خلال خمس وأربعين دقيقة. ثم ثبت، فيما بعد، أن هذه القصة مختلقة تماما وأنها جزء من أسطورة جديدة اسمها السلاح النووي العراقي خلبت لبّ الإعلام الغربي، وقادت أمريكا إلي الغزو. ومن غير شك؛ فإن صناعة الأساطير ـ في ماكينة الإعلام الأمريكي ـ أصبحت أكثر ارتباطا بالسياسة الخارجية للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وهي تبرهن، إلي جانب مظاهر عدة، علي أنها موظفة لأغراض لا حصر لها.. ثمة صور أخري مُخْتَلقَة، أو لنقل ُملْتبسة ومخادعة، أشاعها الاستشراق الكلاسيكي منذ مطلع القرن ما قبل الماضي، كما أشاعها علماء الانثروبولوجيا وحتي قطاع واسع من علماء الآثار والاجتماع في أوروبا، تعطي الانطباع بأن الشرق وحده هو معقل الأساطير والخرافات، وليس الغرب الصناعي، لأن الأخير معقل العقلانية الغربية.. وطبقا لهذا التقسيم الاستعماري (العقل للغرب والقلب للشرق) فقد أصبحنا بفضل الاستشراق الكلاسيكي موضوعا دراسيا يختبر الغرب من خلاله طاقة الأساطير علي صنع وعينا للعالم. وبالتالي؛ فإن السياسة والطبقات الاجتماعية والأفكار والمعتقدات والسلوك البشري هناك ـ في الشرق ـ إنما تترابط من دون فكاك مع الأساطير والماضي والتاريخ برمته.. تبدو هذه الصور النمطية المألوفة والشائعة المأخوذة عن الشرق (الأسطوري) المتخيل، والتي صنّعها ببراعة استشراق الفتوحات الكولونيالية الأوروبية في الشرق المسلم، من خلال الرحّالة والمغامرين والبعثات التبشيرية، وكأنها صفات ومزايا ثابتة وسكونية، غريزية ومولّدة لأنماط من السلوك البشري الشاذ والغرائبي، الخاص والمرتبط بالشرقيين وحدهم، حيث تظهر مجتمعات بلدان بأكملها وكأن قدرها وحدها دون سائر المجتمعات الأخري، أن تتحرك وتنشط لا بفعل قوة الأحلام والعقائد والأفكار والأهداف الكبري؛ بل بفعل قوة وسطوة الميثولوجيا القديمة. بكلام آخر، لطالما ُصّور الشرق بوصفه شرقا ميثولوجيا (أسطوريا) صافيا لا سبيل أمامه إلي التصالح مع الغرب العقلاني من دون تخليه عن الماضي. هذه الصور النمطية للشرق والشرقيين ليست ـ اليوم كما بالأمس ـ سوي استطراد في صور مستنبطة من مجتمعات أوروبا الاستعمارية نفسها، كما بينت نبوءة ماركس المتخيّل في مسرحية هوارد زن، حيث الجموع البشرية تنتظر عودة المسيح. وهي ليست أكثر من استكمال لإنشاء منمق، انبثق في الأصل من رحم صور كبري كانت تتوالد داخل حاضنة الحضارة الغربية عشية بزوغ عصر الرأسمالية. لقد نهض الاستشراق الكلاسيكي بعبء إنتاج هذا النوع من الصور، ولكنه قام في الوقت ذاته بتجاهل حالة مجتمعاته الصناعية التي كانت تعيد هي الأخري، إنتاج أساطيرها القديمة وتقوم بمزجها ونشرها مع دخان المصانع


أمريكا دوله وكيان خطر علي نفسها وعلي العالم  
حسابات المصلحه عندها تنبع من اماكن أخري 
والحكم فيها نظرا لارتفاع تكاليف الأنتخابات  
الرئاسيه يخضع لمعايير مشبوهه 
الشعب الأمريكي ليس شيطانا الشياطين فقط 
تسكن بلاده وهو صامت

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> إنني على استعداد للحديث عن الولايات المتحدة في أي وقت.


انتظر مني رسالة خاصة في القريب.

----------


## فريق التواصل

> فريق التواصل
> 
> 
> يبدو لي من مداخلتك عن أسباب الحرب علي 
> 
> العراق تنقصها الدقه وتتجنب الحقائق ومن 
> 
> الحوار الدائر لم أفهم مين حضرتك ولكن هنا 
> 
> ...



لقد ذكرت الأسباب وراء قرار خوض حرباً ضد العراق في عام 2003. الرجاء العودة والنظر إلى إدراجي رقم 24 والذي ذكرت فيه بكل وضوح الأسباب وأضفت مصادر ووثائق أكدت على تلك النتائج. 

تأخرت نتائج انتخابات عام 2000 بسبب التقارب الكبير لعدد الأصوات لكلا المرشحين – كان الفرق بضع مئات من الأصوات – ونتائج مثل هذه الانتخابات المتقاربة تخضع لعملية إعادة فرز الأصوات. غالباً ما يحدث ذلك في السباقات الانتخابية لأسباب مختلفة في كل سنة تقريبا. في هذه الحالة، طلبت حملة آل غور إعادة فرز الأصوات باليد في بعض مقاطعات ولاية فلوريدا. أدت نزاعات قانونية حول كيفية فرز الأصوات المتنازع عليها إلى تدخل المحكمة العليا وإصدار حكم، مما أنهى تلك المناقشة فعليا. 

تلميحك حول سبب تأخر إعلان نتائج انتخابات عام 2000 هو منافي للعقل والمنطق تماما.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> .
>  ان السياسه الخارجيه لأمريكا مسيره من جماعة الضغط الصهيونيه
> ولهذا نجدان  امريكا وضعت مصالح الصهاينه قبل مصالحها هى الوطنيه دون ادنى مبرر اخلاقى ولهذا يطلق البعض عليه اللوبى الإسرائيلى  وليس اللوبى الصهيونى
> ويجب الا ننسى ان المسيطر الاول على الاعلام الامريكى يهود
>  فالنيويورك تايمز والواشنطن بوست، سانت لويس بوست، كلها ملكيه لليهود وكذلك عدد من المحطات الفضائيه
> وحتى التى لايملكونها فرؤسائها يهود ونفوزهم ممتد لكل المجالات  السياسى والإجتماعى والاقتصادى
>  انهم دوله داخل الدوله 
> وسيطرت اليهود لاتمتد فقط فى امريكا بل فى كل دول اوربا 
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك . نعم أنا معك فيما ذهبتى اليه آ وأتفق معك تماماً فى أنه لكى يصبح أى أنسان رئيس لامريكا عليه تنفيذ متطلبات الايباك وشروطه .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> دعمنا وتأييدنا للحل القائم على أساس الدولتين - والذي بموجبه ستقام دولة فلسطينية ذات سيادة كاملة - لن يؤدي فقط إلى تمكين الشعب الفلسطيني من العيش في كرامة، ولكن أيضا إلى تمتعهم بالسلام والاستقرار بجوار جيرانهم الإسرائيليين. شددت وزيرة الخارجية كلينتون أمس مجددا على التزامنا بذلك الحل. لا يمكننا إجبار الطرفين على التقيد بالتزاماتهم بموجب خارطة الطريق، حيث أن مسؤوليتهم تكمن في تقديم التنازلات اللازمة من أجل الوصول إلى الحل القائم على أساس الدولتين. ومع ذلك، في الوقت الراهن، نحن نبحث عن التزام من كلا الجانبين، حتى يتسنى لجهود الوساطة التي تبذلها في المفاوضات بين الطرفين أن تجني ثمارها.
> 
> بالإضافة إلى ذلك، تواصل الولايات المتحدة دعم -- من خلال المعدات والتدريب -- قوات الأمن التابعة للسلطة الفلسطينية. تتمثل مهمة الجنرال دايتون في مساعدة بناء الأجهزة الأمنية الفلسطينية إلى درجة عالية من الاحتراف، والتي قد أظهرت بالفعل تقدما كبيراً في أداء واجباتها.


 دعمكم لقيام دولة فلسطينية ذات سيادة شىء محمود وإن كانت السياسة الإسرائيلية تجعل قيام هذه الدولة من المستحيلات إلا على الرقعة الأرضية التى تحددها إسرائيل وإشتراطها أن تكون دولة منزوعة السلاح . ولا أخفى عليكم أن قيام دولة فلسطينية لصالح إسرائيل كما قالت تسيفنى ليفنى التى تخشى من أن تضم دولة إسرائيل هذا الكم الهائل من الفلسطينين ثم ينتحول الميزان السكانى لصالحهم فتنتهى أحلام دولة إسرائيل .
ننتظر خطوات ملموسة من جانبكم للضغط على إسرائيل . إما عدم أستطاعتكم إجبار أحد الطرفين عن التنازل فاننا نرى أن التنازلات تتم دائماً من الجانب العربى وإسرائيل ترفض أى تنازل مع أنها لن تتنازل عن أرض تملكها . 
وأعود وأكرر أن ضمانكم بدون قيود لأمن إسرائيل مع إهمال أمن باقى دول المنطقة هو ما يعطيها الصلابة والعناد فى موقفها الرافض لأى حلول .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *علاقه اليهود مع الرؤساء والشعب الامريكي 
>  اصبح من المسلم به الا يفوز امريكي بمنصب الرئيس الامريكي
> الا عند اعلانه ولائه التام لاسرائيل بل وزياره اسرائيل نفسها
>  كما راينا اوباما مؤخرا وحبذا لو كانت الزياره ايضا موجهه الي المقدسات اليهوديه في ارض فلسطين .. 
> والعلاقه التاريخيه هذه تضرب باعماقها من ايام تولي جيمي كارتر وهو البروتستاتني 
> المتعصب جدا  قياده امريكا 
> وحين اعلن ((بان علاقه امريكا باسرائيل علاقه لاتنفصل فهي علاقه من نوع خاص لايمكن تصنيفها او فصلهما عن بعضهما سويا ..
>  لان تلك العلاقه متاصله في وجدان الشعب الامريكي نفسه ))
> وبعدها جاء ريجان ليغلنها صراحه للعالم اجمع ... 
> ...


أتفق معك وأشكرك لهذه الإضافة القيمة

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

فريق التواصل
لازلت أنتظرك هنا
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?145081-(-)

----------


## فريق التواصل

> دعمكم لقيام دولة فلسطينية ذات سيادة شىء محمود وإن كانت السياسة الإسرائيلية تجعل قيام هذه الدولة من المستحيلات إلا على الرقعة الأرضية التى تحددها إسرائيل وإشتراطها أن تكون دولة منزوعة السلاح . ولا أخفى عليكم أن قيام دولة فلسطينية لصالح إسرائيل كما قالت تسيفنى ليفنى التى تخشى من أن تضم دولة إسرائيل هذا الكم الهائل من الفلسطينين ثم ينتحول الميزان السكانى لصالحهم فتنتهى أحلام دولة إسرائيل .
> ننتظر خطوات ملموسة من جانبكم للضغط على إسرائيل . إما عدم أستطاعتكم إجبار أحد الطرفين عن التنازل فاننا نرى أن التنازلات تتم دائماً من الجانب العربى وإسرائيل ترفض أى تنازل مع أنها لن تتنازل عن أرض تملكها . 
> وأعود وأكرر أن ضمانكم بدون قيود لأمن إسرائيل مع إهمال أمن باقى دول المنطقة هو ما يعطيها الصلابة والعناد فى موقفها الرافض لأى حلول .
> اشكركم ودمتم بخير


الإطار الدولي لخارطة الطريق – المرسومة من قبل اللجنة الرباعية – تنص على إقامة دولة فلسطينية مستقلة ذات سيادة كاملة على أساس حدود عام 1967 والتي تمثل خطوط أساسية للعمل. وتم الاتفاق على ذلك من قبل الإسرائيليين والفلسطينيين واللجنة الرباعية والمجتمع الدولي. لم تكن دولة إسرائيل وحدها هي التي حددت حدود الدولة الفلسطينينة المستقبلية.

وأيضاً، فلم يتم التفاوض بشأن تفاصيل الدولة الفلسطينية. ومن الجدير بالذكر أن القوات الأمنية الفلسطينية الحالية والتي تعمل في الضفة الغربية هي مسلّحة.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الإطار الدولي لخارطة الطريق – المرسومة من قبل اللجنة الرباعية – تنص على إقامة دولة فلسطينية مستقلة ذات سيادة كاملة على أساس حدود عام 1967 والتي تمثل خطوط أساسية للعمل. وتم الاتفاق على ذلك من قبل الإسرائيليين والفلسطينيين واللجنة الرباعية والمجتمع الدولي. لم تكن دولة إسرائيل وحدها هي التي حددت حدود الدولة الفلسطينينة المستقبلية.
> 
> وأيضاً، فلم يتم التفاوض بشأن تفاصيل الدولة الفلسطينية. ومن الجدير بالذكر أن القوات الأمنية الفلسطينية الحالية والتي تعمل في الضفة الغربية هي مسلّحة.


الساةو فريق التواصل
شكراً على التواصل وأتمنى أن نتواصل لنجاوب على الأتى :
أكدتم للمرة الثانية أن الإطار الدولى ينص على إقامة دولة فلسطينية مستقلة ذات سيادة كاملة على أساس حدود عام 1967 
*وأنتظر منكم إجابة عن القدس الشرقية اليست جزء من الأراضى المحتلة عام 1967 ؟ 
هل ما زلتم تصرون على نقل عاصمتكم للقدس الشرقية المحتلة عام 1967 ؟
كنيس الخراب تقيمه دولة أحتلت أرض فى الأرض التى أحتلتها فهل ترون ذلك قانونياً ؟

كأننا كنا نقرأ ما سيحدث فى مؤتمر إيباك عندما كتبنا هذا الموضوع  . وكما قلت سابقاً تتحكم المصالح لكل من أمريكا وإسرائيل فى سياستهم وقد قلت فى ردى على أحد المواضيع أن الأزمة الأخيرة بين أمريكا وإسرائيل بخصوص بناء 1600 وحدة سكنية استيطانية  تمثيلية ستنتهى بإقرار الوضع .
ولا أدرى سر السعادة الطاغية التى ظهرت على وجه وزيرة خارجية أمريكا وهى تبتسم حتى تظهر نواجزها وتلوح بيديها للحاضرين للمؤتمر حتى أن الحاضرين أختاروها متحدثة رسمية للمؤتمر . وتؤكد السيدة هيلارى  أن العلاقة بين إسرائيل وأمريكا لم تكن فى أى وقت من الأوقات أكثر أهمية من اليوم وأكدت على القيم المشتركة بين الولايات المتحدة وإسرائيل وإلتزام أمريكا بأمن إسرائيل وقالت أننا عندما نقوى أمن إسرائيل فإننا نقوى أمن أمريكا .
أما السيد النتن ياهو فقد أعلن بكل بجاحة أمام المؤتمر وفى قلب أمريكا أن البناء فى القدس لن يتوقف لأنها عاصمة إسرائيل وقوبل بعاصفة من التصفيق وهو بهذا قد وضع نفسه فى مركز قوة قبل مقابلة السيد أوباما ولن نسبق الأحداث ولننتظر لنرى نتيجة لقائاتهم .
صدق البعض وجود  عاصفة سياسية بين أمريكا وإسرائيل !!!
اشكركم ودمتم بخير 
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*المخطط اليهودى يسير فى طريقه المرسوم لتهويد القدس .
انقل لكم ما جاء بجريدة المصرى اليوم 
تحركات إسرائيلية لضم «الأقصى» للتراث اليهودى.. ومخطط لاقتحامه فى «عيد الفصح»* 

  كتب   أيمن حسونة ووكالات الأنباء    ٢٤/ ٣/ ٢٠١٠ 
تخطط جماعاتٌ إسرائيلية متطرفة لاقتحام المسجد الأقصى منتصف الأسبوع المقبل، مع انطلاق «عيد الفصح» اليهودى، فى الوقت الذى حذر فيه مسؤولون فلسطينيون من وجود تحركات سياسية إسرائيلية لضم الأقصى لقائمة التراث الإسرائيلية المزعومة، أسوة بضم الحرم الإبراهيمى فى الخليل بالضفة الغربية الشهر الماضى. يأتى ذلك فيما دافع رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلى، بنيامين نتنياهو، فى واشنطن عن خطط حكومته الاستيطانية فى القدس الشرقية باعتبارها عاصمة إسرائيل وليست مستوطنة - على حد تعبيره.

من جانبه حذَّر الشيخ كمال الخطيب، نائب رئيس الحركة الإسلامية داخل الخط الأخضر، من أن الجماعات اليهودية تقدَّمت بطلب رسمىٍّ إلى الشرطة الإسرائيلية للسماح لها بذبح قرابين فى المسجد الأقصى فى «عيد الفصح»، الذى سيوافق يومى ٢٩ و٣٠ مارس الجارى.

أضاف الخطيب لـ«الجزيرة نت» أن «الاحتلال سيسمح للجماعات اليهودية باقتحام الأقصى لذبح القرابين كما فعل العام الماضى لولا أن تصدى له المرابطون فى المسجد الأقصى». وشدد نائب رئيس الحركة الإسلامية على أن «حشود النساء التى تتوافد وترابط بالأقصى، بعد منع الرجال والشباب من دخوله، هى التى ستحبط اقتحامهم هذه المرة».

وناشد الخطيب قيادات العالم العربى والإسلامى نصرة الأقصى، وقال: «مواقف الشعوب تشكِّل عنصر ردعٍ لإسرائيل، وأنصحهم باغتنام الفرصة، وألا تكون القمَّة العربية، التى تتزامن مع هذا التوقيت لاقتحام الأقصى، بيانات شجبٍ واستنكارٍ.. ليكن موقفكم ما يرضى الله بالانتصار بالأفعال للمسجد الأقصى». وذكّر الخطيب بتصريح رئيس الاستخبارات الإسرائيلى السابق «آفى ديختر» قبل نحو ٣ سنوات، حين قال: «إن الخطر المحدق بالأقصى يبلغ ٨ درجات على سُلَّم ريختر للهزَّات الأرضية»، وذلك فى إشارة للحفريات الإسرائيلية أسفل المسجد.

فى سياق متصل، نقل المركز الفلسطينى للإعلام عن مسؤولين فلسطينيين فى القدس المحتلة تأكيدهم وجود تحركات سياسية إسرائيلية لضم الأقصى لقائمة التراث الإسرائيلية، خاصة بعد افتتاح «كنيس الخراب» فى ١٦ مارس الجارى فى حى الشرف الذى يبعد أمتارًا معدودةً عن المسجد الأقصى المبارك.

 وربط المسؤولون بين الاعتداءات الإسرائيلية اليومية على المقدسات والاستمرار فى استصدار قرارات البناء لآلاف الوحدات السكنية فى القدس. وتوقع المسؤولون أن تتم هذه الخطوة قريبا، حيث قامت قوات الاحتلال بطرد المعتكفين فى الأقصى واتخذت إجراءات وتدابير مشددة للغاية لمنع الفلسطينيين من الوصول إليه. 

وفى هذا السياق أكد النائب عن مدينة القدس أحمد عطون أن هناك استعدادات إسرائيلية لقمع انتفاضة فلسطينية ثالثة إذا ما تم اتخاذ القرار بضم الأقصى للتراث الإسرائيلى، مشيرا إلى شن سلطات الاحتلال حملة اعتقالات طالت المئات من أبناء القدس، بينهم ٥ من حراس المسجد الأقصى، ولفت أيضا إلى وضع سلطات الاحتلال نظاماً جديدًا لا يسمح بخروج صوت الأذان إلا فى محيط الأقصى فقط ولا يخرج للساحات الخارجية.

فى غضون ذلك دافع نتنياهو فى كلمة المؤتمر السنوى للجنة الشؤون العامة الإسرائيلية الأمريكية «إيباك»، أبرز منظمات اللوبى الإسرائيلى فى أمريكا، بشراسة عن الاستيطان فى القدس. 

وتناقضت كلمة نتنياهو مع كلمة ألقتها وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية هيلارى كلينتون فى نفس المؤتمر قبله بساعات. وقالت كلينتون إن سياسة التوسع الاستيطانى الإسرائيلية تهدد مباحثات السلام مع الفلسطينيين بالخطر، وهى حجة رفضها رئيس الوزراء.

وقال نتنياهو ردا على هيلارى: «الشعب اليهودى كان يبنى القدس منذ ٣ آلاف عام، والشعب اليهودى يبنى القدس اليوم، والقدس ليست مستوطنة، وإنما هى عاصمتنا».

وأعاد نتنياهو القول بأن سياسة حكومته تنسجم مع سياسات الحكومات السابقة، مشيراً إلى أن نصف سكان القدس اليهود يعيشون فى القدس الشرقية. يشار إلى أن إعلان إسرائيل بناء ١٦٠٠ منزل لليهود قرب القدس الشرقية، أثناء زيارة لنائب الرئيس الأمريكى جو بايدن قبل أسبوعين، تسبب فى إحراج واشنطن وتعطيل بدء محادثات غير مباشرة مع الفلسطينيين. وكان نتنياهو قد وصل واشنطن بدعوة من البيت الأبيض والتقى كلينتون وبايدن والتقى أمس بالرئيس باراك أوباما.

وفيما يتعلق بالعلاقات بين تل أبيب وواشنطن قال نتنياهو فى خطابه الذى استغرق ٤٥ دقيقة: «من رئيس إلى آخر، من كونجرس إلى آخر، التزام أمريكا بأمن إسرائيل ظل ثابتا لا يتزعزع». ووصف الولايات المتحدة بأنها «أعظم أمة فى العالم»، وأعرب رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلى عن ثقته فى «استمرار الصداقة» مع واشنطن.

----------


## فريق التواصل

> الساةو فريق التواصل
> شكراً على التواصل وأتمنى أن نتواصل لنجاوب على الأتى :
> أكدتم للمرة الثانية أن الإطار الدولى ينص على إقامة دولة فلسطينية مستقلة ذات سيادة كاملة على أساس حدود عام 1967 
> *وأنتظر منكم إجابة عن القدس الشرقية اليست جزء من الأراضى المحتلة عام 1967 ؟ 
> هل ما زلتم تصرون على نقل عاصمتكم للقدس الشرقية المحتلة عام 1967 ؟
> كنيس الخراب تقيمه دولة أحتلت أرض فى الأرض التى أحتلتها فهل ترون ذلك قانونياً ؟
> كأننا كنا نقرأ ما سيحدث فى مؤتمر إيباك عندما كتبنا هذا الموضوع  . وكما قلت سابقاً تتحكم المصالح لكل من أمريكا وإسرائيل فى سياستهم وقد قلت فى ردى على أحد المواضيع أن الأزمة الأخيرة بين أمريكا وإسرائيل بخصوص بناء 1600 وحدة سكنية استيطانية  تمثيلية ستنتهى بإقرار الوضع .
> ولا أدرى سر السعادة الطاغية التى ظهرت على وجه وزيرة خارجية أمريكا وهى تبتسم حتى تظهر نواجزها وتلوح بيديها للحاضرين للمؤتمر حتى أن الحاضرين أختاروها متحدثة رسمية للمؤتمر . وتؤكد السيدة هيلارى  أن العلاقة بين إسرائيل وأمريكا لم تكن فى أى وقت من الأوقات أكثر أهمية من اليوم وأكدت على القيم المشتركة بين الولايات المتحدة وإسرائيل وإلتزام أمريكا بأمن إسرائيل وقالت أننا عندما نقوى أمن إسرائيل فإننا نقوى أمن أمريكا .
> أما السيد النتن ياهو فقد أعلن بكل بجاحة أمام المؤتمر وفى قلب أمريكا أن البناء فى القدس لن يتوقف لأنها عاصمة إسرائيل وقوبل بعاصفة من التصفيق وهو بهذا قد وضع نفسه فى مركز قوة قبل مقابلة السيد أوباما ولن نسبق الأحداث ولننتظر لنرى نتيجة لقائاتهم .
> ...


تدرك الولايات المتحدة العلاقات الدينية والتاريخية العميقة التي تربط اليهود والمسيحيين والمسلمين بالقدس. جميع قضايا الوضع النهائي والتي تشمل المستوطنات واللاجئين والقدس بحاجة إلى معالجة في المفاوضات.

شددت وزيرة الخارجية كلينتون في خطابها التي ألقته في «ايباك» على أن إعلان إسرائيل بشأن بناء المستوطنات في القدس الشرقية يقوض الثقة ويعرض المحادثات للخطر والتي تمثل تمهيداً لمفاوضات شاملة بين الفلسطينيين والإسرائيليين - وهم يريدونها ويحتاجونها. كما أنه يقوض مصداقية أميركا وكذلك قدرتها الفريدة على الاضطلاع بدور أساسي في عملية السلام.

ما زالت محادثاتنا مع المسؤولين الإسرائيليين جارية، ولقد أثارنا قلقنا لهم بشأن هذا الموضوع. كما أننا تناولنا مسألة القدس، ونعتقد أن خلق جو من الثقة سيؤدي إلى مضي المحادثات غير المباشرة قدماً. في نهاية المطاف، السبيل الوحيد لتسوية المطالبات المتنافسة بشأن مستقبل القدس هو الوصول إلى مفاوضات مباشرة. نحن نعتقد أنه من الممكن التوصل إلى نتيجة يتحقق فيها تطلعات جميع الأطراف في القدس وأيضاً تضمن وضع القدس القانوني في المستقبل.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ما زالت محادثاتنا مع المسؤولين الإسرائيليين جارية، ولقد أثارنا قلقنا لهم بشأن هذا الموضوع. .



عزيزتى فريق التواصل
منذ 60 عاما ونحن نسمع كلامكم المعسول هذا وأكيد طبعا نحن نسمعه وحتى قبل أن تكونى جنينا فى بطن أمك  فأكيد أنت أصغر كثيرا من أن يكون عمرك 60 عاما أليس كذلك ؟!

أما آن الوقت لعمل جدول زمنى Time Table لهذه المحادثات والتى طالت وباخت وبقى دمها تقيل  أم أنكم لا تهتمون بالزمن وضياع الزمن فى الكلام ولا شئ إلا الكلام وبس Stop talking and do some action  

أكيد لو أطال الله فى عمرى وعمرك سأجدك بعد إنقضاء فترة حكم الرئيس أوباما سأجدك تتكلمين نفس هذا الكلام وان المحادثات ما زالت مستمرة بدون إنقطاع ووقتها سيكون مستر أوباما الرئيس السابق والذى حكم أمريكا فى الفترة من 2009 إلى .... الله وحده يعلم متى ستنتهى فترة رئاسته؟!

----------


## فريق التواصل

> [SIZE=5]عزيزتى فريق التواصل
> منذ 60 عاما ونحن نسمع كلامكم المعسول هذا وأكيد طبعا نحن نسمعه وحتى قبل أن تكونى جنينا فى بطن أمك  فأكيد أنت أصغر كثيرا من أن يكون عمرك 60 عاما أليس كذلك ؟!
> 
> أما آن الوقت لعمل جدول زمنى Time Table لهذه المحادثات والتى طالت وباخت وبقى دمها تقيل  أم أنكم لا تهتمون بالزمن وضياع الزمن فى الكلام ولا شئ إلا الكلام وبس Stop talking and do some action  
> 
> أكيد لو أطال الله فى عمرى وعمرك سأجدك بعد إنقضاء فترة حكم الرئيس أوباما سأجدك تتكلمين نفس هذا الكلام وان المحادثات ما زالت مستمرة بدون إنقطاع ووقتها سيكون مستر أوباما الرئيس السابق والذى حكم أمريكا فى الفترة من 2009 إلى .... الله وحده يعلم متى ستنتهى فترة رئاسته؟!


أستطيع أن أؤكد لك أننا لم نتخلى عن هدفنا للمساعدة على إقامة دولة فلسطينية مبنية على الحل القائم على أساس الدولتين. ومع ذلك، فإننا ندرك أن الطريق أمامنا مليء بالمصاعب، ولكن على أي حال، إن الوجود المستمر للمبعوث الخاص للشرق الأوسط جورج ميتشل في المنطقة هو دليل واضح على سعينا وراء ذلك الهدف بكل قوة. إنها عملية صعبة ولكنها جديرة بالمواصلة والمتابعة. سأذكرك بأن المسؤولية لتحقيق تقدم ملموس وحقيقي يعتمد بالدرجة الأولى على إظهار جهود حسن النية من قبل جميع الأطراف في المنطقة. نحن نبذل جهود حثيثة لتسهيل تلك العملية.  

لقد تم التوصل إلى سلام بين أعداء سابقين في حالات أخرى، ونحن نؤمن بأن المسؤولية تقع على عاتق الأطراف المعنية لاتخاذ التنازلات المؤلمة من أجل التوصل إلى السلام.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> حتى لو أفترضنا أن الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية  دولة  تابعة لإسرائيل فنحن كمصريين وكعرب حكاما وشعوبا تابعين للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية  أم إسرائيل؟!
> 
> أنا أجزم أننا كعرب تابعين للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ومن ثم فنحن أيضا   تابعين لإسرائيل وهو المطلوب إثباته !
> 
> الريس أوباما فى خطابه فى جامعة القاهرة أعلنها صراحة العلاقة المميزة  والتى لا يمكن  أن تنفصم بين بلاده وإسرائيل إييه المطلوب أكتر من كده  علشان المصريين والعرب يصدقوا إنها علاقة كاثوليكية لا طلاق فيها إلا بموت  أحد الطرفين .... 
> 
> الحل فى إيديكم يا عرب ويا مسلمين أنتم لن تستطيعوا تغيير ما بالولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية ولن تستطيعوا تغيير ما بإسرائيل .... غيروا ما بأنفسكم  أولا حتى يغير الله ما بكم !




عزيزتى فريق التواصل 
المقتبس أعلاه مشاركة لى منقوله من موضوع المناظرة بينكم وبين ابن رشد صاحب المناظرة يريد أن يجعلها مناظرة خاصة بينه وبينك ليه معرفشى وحيث أننى من الذين يتفاعلون بسرعة ولا أحب أن أؤجل رأى اليوم إلى الغد فأنا نقلتها هنا حتى لا يغضب صاحب المناظرة الخاصة ويرفض الكلام معى .... أنا مؤمن بأن "السكوت ممنوع" فهل أنتى مثلى تكرهين "الكلام ممنوع"!

----------


## فريق التواصل

> [/size]عزيزتى فريق التواصل 
> المقتبس أعلاه مشاركة لى منقوله من موضوع المناظرة بينكم وبين ابن رشد صاحب المناظرة يريد أن يجعلها مناظرة خاصة بينه وبينك ليه معرفشى وحيث أننى من الذين يتفاعلون بسرعة ولا أحب أن أؤجل رأى اليوم إلى الغد فأنا نقلتها هنا حتى لا يغضب صاحب المناظرة الخاصة ويرفض الكلام معى .... أنا مؤمن بأن "السكوت ممنوع" فهل أنتى مثلى تكرهين "الكلام ممنوع"!



يرجى معرفة أنني هنا للإجابة على أسئلة جميع الأعضاء وليس فقط على أسئلة أعضاء معينين. كما أننا سعيدة لمناقشة أي مواضيع معك، وأيضاً أوافقك الرأي في أنه ينبغي على الجميع أن يكونوا أحرار في التعبير عن آرائهم.

إسرائيل ليست تابعة للولايات المتحدة، حيث أن كل منهما دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة كاملة وتتحكم بأمورها بنفسها. وأيضاً، تاريخياً لم تخلق الولايات المتحدة دولة إسرائيل.

لقد أوضح الرئيس أوباما في خطابه الذي ألقاه في القاهرة بأنه ليس من مسؤوليتنا أو من نوايانا فرض أي نظام سياسي على أي دولة. ينبغي أن تكون مسؤولية شعب أي دولة اختيار نظامه السياسي والتحكم بمستقبله.

في حين أن الرئيس أوباما تكلم عن إسرائيل في خطابه الذي ألقاه في القاهرة، إلا أنه تكلم أيضاً عن إقامة دولة فلسطينية. وعلاوةً على ذلك، قال الرئيس أوباما "ليس هناك أي شك من أن وضع الفلسطينيين لا يطاق، ولن تدير أمريكا ظهرها عن التطلعات المشروعة للفلسطينيين ألا وهي تطلعات الكرامة ووجود الفرص ودولة خاصة بهم." كما قلنا مراراً وتكراراً إن دعمنا لدولة إسرائيل لا يتناقض أو يقلل من قيمة دعمنا ومعونتنا الهائلة إلى الشعب الفلسطيني.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يرجى معرفة أنني هنا للإجابة على أسئلة جميع الأعضاء وليس فقط على أسئلة أعضاء معينين. كما أننا سعيدة لمناقشة أي مواضيع معك، وأيضاً أوافقك الرأي في أنه ينبغي على الجميع أن يكونوا أحرار في التعبير عن آرائهم.
> 
> إسرائيل ليست تابعة للولايات المتحدة، حيث أن كل منهما دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة كاملة وتتحكم بأمورها بنفسها. وأيضاً، تاريخياً لم تخلق الولايات المتحدة دولة إسرائيل.
> 
> لقد أوضح الرئيس أوباما في خطابه الذي ألقاه في القاهرة بأنه ليس من مسؤوليتنا أو من نوايانا فرض أي نظام سياسي على أي دولة. ينبغي أن تكون مسؤولية شعب أي دولة اختيار نظامه السياسي والتحكم بمستقبله.
> 
> في حين أن الرئيس أوباما تكلم عن إسرائيل في خطابه الذي ألقاه في القاهرة، إلا أنه تكلم أيضاً عن إقامة دولة فلسطينية. وعلاوةً على ذلك، قال الرئيس أوباما "ليس هناك أي شك من أن وضع الفلسطينيين لا يطاق، ولن تدير أمريكا ظهرها عن التطلعات المشروعة للفلسطينيين ألا وهي تطلعات الكرامة ووجود الفرص ودولة خاصة بهم." كما قلنا مراراً وتكراراً إن دعمنا لدولة إسرائيل لا يتناقض أو يقلل من قيمة دعمنا ومعونتنا الهائلة إلى الشعب الفلسطيني.



شكرا عزيزتى يا من تمثلين فريق التواصل الأمريكى على سرعة الرد وأدعوك بصفتك عضو فعال فى منتدانا بالإدلاء بصوتك فى الموضوع التالى:

 *   						 						 					 						 							 							إستطلاع:  							 							 						 					                                         هل أنت مع تخصيص الموضوعات وتعليق يافطة ممنوع  الدخول* 



 					 						 						 						كتب بواسطة:  						دكتور  مهندس جمال الشربينى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*السادة فريق التواصل الأمريكى
كل ما أطمع فيه إجابات مباشرة منكم على اسئلتى السابقة خاصة المتعلقة بالقدس وإعتبارها أرض محتلة من عام 1967 وهل تنوى أمريكا أن تنقل سفارتها للقدس وبهذا تكرس الإحتلال . اطمع فى إجابات مباشرة بدلاً من الإجابات المغلفة بأسلوي دبلوماسى تجعل الباب مواربا ولا تشفى ولا تسمن من جوع .
وأضيف سؤال أخر حول الديموقراطية ونحن ننادى بها مثلكم وديننا الإسلامى علمنا أن الشورى هى الأصل وأرجو منكم دراسة الشورى لتعلموا أن ديننا العظيم ديموقراطيته أوسع وسؤالى هو : لماذا لا تطالبون إسرائيل بالتعامل بديموقراطية من الفلسطينين كما تفعل مع اليهود ؟ولماذا لا نرى مسئوليكم يضعونها فى الخانات السوداء كما تفعلون مع حكلم العرب والمسلمين ؟
يا سادة أن  إسرائيل لا تريد السلام فهو يمنعها من أغتصاب أرضنا العربية والأرض هى ما تصبوا أليه لتحقيق خريطتها المعلقة على جدران الكنيست وهى خريطة ( إسرائيل الكبرى ) .

 
وإسرائيل الكبرى مخطط لها منذ عام  1897 حينما انعقد مؤتمر صهيوني كبير في مدينة بال بسويسرا ضم زعماء اليهود في أنحاء العالم وأقر فكرة ثيودور هرتزل مؤسس الصهاينة بإقامة دولة صهيونية كبرى تمتد من النيل إلى الفرات وفقاً لما ينسب للتوراة  كما تزعم التعاليم اليهودية على الجزء الواقع جنوب غربي آسيا والذي يضم فلسطين إضافة للبنان والأردن وأجزاء كبيرة من مصر وسوريا والعراق والسعودية والكويت وحتى تركيا ولا تزال خريطة إسرائيل الكبرى معلقة في مبنى البرلمان الإسرائيلي حتى هذه اللحظة


ولو عدنا للقوانين والقرارات التى صدرت عن عصبة الأمم وعن الأمم المتحدة لوجدنا أن هذه الأماكن وضعت حدود لإسرائيل وأن إسرائيل لم تنفذها واسأل فريق التواصل : هل يمكن إجبار إسرائيل على الإلتزام بهذه القرارات بتنفيذ البند السابع من مجلس الأمن دون فيتوا منكم ؟
كما أسألكم كم مرة استخدمتم الفيتوا لصالح إسرائيل وكم مرة استخدموه لتأييد القرارات الدولية المناصرة للعرب ؟
أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *السادة فريق التواصل الأمريكى
> كل ما أطمع فيه إجابات مباشرة منكم على اسئلتى السابقة خاصة المتعلقة بالقدس وإعتبارها أرض محتلة من عام 1967 وهل تنوى أمريكا أن تنقل سفارتها للقدس وبهذا تكرس الإحتلال . اطمع فى إجابات مباشرة بدلاً من الإجابات المغلفة بأسلوي دبلوماسى تجعل الباب مواربا ولا تشفى ولا تسمن من جوع .
> وأضيف سؤال أخر حول الديموقراطية ونحن ننادى بها مثلكم وديننا الإسلامى علمنا أن الشورى هى الأصل وأرجو منكم دراسة الشورى لتعلموا أن ديننا العظيم ديموقراطيته أوسع وسؤالى هو : لماذا لا تطالبون إسرائيل بالتعامل بديموقراطية من الفلسطينين كما تفعل مع اليهود ؟ولماذا لا نرى مسئوليكم يضعونها فى الخانات السوداء كما تفعلون مع حكلم العرب والمسلمين ؟
> يا سادة أن  إسرائيل لا تريد السلام فهو يمنعها من أغتصاب أرضنا العربية والأرض هى ما تصبوا أليه لتحقيق خريطتها المعلقة على جدران الكنيست وهى خريطة ( إسرائيل الكبرى ) .
> 
> ] 
> وإسرائيل الكبرى مخطط لها منذ عام  1897 حينما انعقد مؤتمر صهيوني كبير في مدينة بال بسويسرا ضم زعماء اليهود في أنحاء العالم وأقر فكرة ثيودور هرتزل مؤسس الصهاينة بإقامة دولة صهيونية كبرى تمتد من النيل إلى الفرات وفقاً لما ينسب للتوراة  كما تزعم التعاليم اليهودية على الجزء الواقع جنوب غربي آسيا والذي يضم فلسطين إضافة للبنان والأردن وأجزاء كبيرة من مصر وسوريا والعراق والسعودية والكويت وحتى تركيا ولا تزال خريطة إسرائيل الكبرى معلقة في مبنى البرلمان الإسرائيلي حتى هذه اللحظة
> 
> [ولو عدنا للقوانين والقرارات التى صدرت عن عصبة الأمم وعن الأمم المتحدة لوجدنا أن هذه الأماكن وضعت حدود لإسرائيل وأن إسرائيل لم تنفذها واسأل فريق التواصل : هل يمكن إجبار إسرائيل على الإلتزام بهذه القرارات بتنفيذ البند السابع من مجلس الأمن دون فيتوا منكم ؟
> ...


لقد حافظت هذه الإدارة والإدارات الرئاسية السابقة على أن قضية القدس هي من قضايا الوضع النهائي والتي يتعين حلها من قبل الأطراف من خلال المفاوضات.


وتطابقاً مع مبدأ السياسة المذكورة أعلاه وفي ظل متابعة إعادة إطلاق المفاوضات، فإن نقل السفارة الأمريكية من تل ابيب إلى القدس لن تأخذ بعين الاعتبار حيث أن تلك الخطوة لن تخدم مصالح الأمن القومي الأمريكي.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> لقد حافظت هذه الإدارة والإدارات الرئاسية السابقة على أن قضية القدس هي من قضايا الوضع النهائي والتي يتعين حلها من قبل الأطراف من خلال المفاوضات.
> 
> 
> وتطابقاً مع مبدأ السياسة المذكورة أعلاه وفي ظل متابعة إعادة إطلاق المفاوضات، فإن نقل السفارة الأمريكية من تل ابيب إلى القدس لن تأخذ بعين الاعتبار حيث أن تلك الخطوة لن تخدم مصالح الأمن القومي الأمريكي.


*ولو أن نقل السفارة الأمريكية للقدس مرهون بصالح الأمن القومى الأمريكى إلأ أننا نعتبرها خطوة جيدة فى صالح القضية ,نتمنى عدم نقل السفارة الأمريكية لأرض محتله حتى لا تكرس وتثبت الإحتلال .
أنتظر باقى الإجابات 
اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## بريف هااارت

سيد جعيتم

ادخل هنا لابحث عن مواضيعك وكتاباتك وردودك 

واشعر بالحزن عندما أجدها قد ذهبت بعيدا وهي بتلك الأهميه !!!

أستمتع بسردك للتاريخ وأستنادك فيه للحقائق المجرده من كل زيف وتزوير 

أخي الكريم لاتحرمنا من قلمك الصادق وسط الاكاذيب التي نعيش بها 

أنتظر منك موضوع بخصوص برتو كولات أبناء صهيون ليعرف الجيل الجديد 

كيف يفكر عدوه وماذا يخبئ له 

وأرجو ألا يطول انتظاري يااستاذي

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> سيد جعيتم
> 
> ادخل هنا لابحث عن مواضيعك وكتاباتك وردودك 
> 
> واشعر بالحزن عندما أجدها قد ذهبت بعيدا وهي بتلك الأهميه !!!
> 
> أستمتع بسردك للتاريخ وأستنادك فيه للحقائق المجرده من كل زيف وتزوير 
> 
> أخي الكريم لاتحرمنا من قلمك الصادق وسط الاكاذيب التي نعيش بها 
> ...


الصديق العزيز / بريف هارت
بارك الله فيك وفى قلمك الراقى .
بخصوص بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون  أمتلك كتاب عنها سأبحث عنه وعندها نكتب سوياً فى هذا الموضوع .
أشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## بريف هااارت

> الصديق العزيز / بريف هارت
> بارك الله فيك وفى قلمك الراقى .
> بخصوص بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون  أمتلك كتاب عنها سأبحث عنه وعندها نكتب سوياً فى هذا الموضوع .
> أشكرك ودمت بخير



أخي الكريم سيد جعيتم 

تعمدت كتابة حكماء أبناء صهيون ليس جهلا بل أنكارا

لوصفهم بالحكماء !!!

قد أجد لهم أسماء كثيره غير مسمي الحكمه 

وأنتظر مشاركتنا رؤيتك الشخصيه لكتابهم وتحليله

وماذا نفعل نحن ..

كنت قد ناديت في موضوع سابق بكتابة برتوكولات الزعماء العرب

وأعتقد الفكره مستحيله أستحالة العنقاء بالعصر الحديث

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

يقال ان بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون عمل دعائي لا أساس له من الصحة اختلقه البوليس السري لروسيا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أخي الكريم سيد جعيتم 
> 
> تعمدت كتابة حكماء أبناء صهيون ليس جهلا بل أنكارا
> 
> لوصفهم بالحكماء !!!
> 
> قد أجد لهم أسماء كثيره غير مسمي الحكمه 
> 
> وأنتظر مشاركتنا رؤيتك الشخصيه لكتابهم وتحليله
> ...


 ياصديقى العزيز سنكتب بروتوكلات حكماء العرب وأقترح أن نبدأ بزعيم الجماهيرية الشعبية العربية الديموقراطية العظمى!!!! بعدها نكتب عن .....ثم عن .... وبعد الكتابة ستجد الصفحة بيضاء تماماً .
أشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> يقال ان بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون عمل دعائي لا أساس له من الصحة اختلقه البوليس السري لروسيا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.


*ابنى العزيز 
هكذا هم يقولون ومعك أنه لا يعلم الحقيقة إلا الله ولكن أكيد من كتبها يهودياً حتى ولو كان من البوليس السياسى الروسى .
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

للرفع ( مسابقة حورس 2010 )

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*شكرا لك أخي الكريم على موضوعك الرائع

لجنة تحكيم حورس*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*اشكرك يا محمد على مرورك  وأشكر باقى اللجنة*

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

والدى الحبيب أستاذ سيد
1000 مبروك حصول موضوعك على وسام حورس
تهنئتك تسعدنى جدا
فأى تواصل معك يسعدنى
ألف مبروك يا بطل مصر

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



الف مبروك يا أ/سيد حورس 2010 الفضي

و يا رب يسعدك و في نجاح على طول ان شاء الله

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## a_leader

*الف مبروك استاذنا الحبيب

ربنا يكرمك و يبارك فيك




*

----------


## اليمامة

ألف مبروك يا أستاذ سيد
تمنياتى لك بالصحة وربنا يبارك لنا فى عمرك
 :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

ألف مبروك سيدى الفاضل الأستاذ "سيد"
الفوز بفضية حورس
بارك الله فيك و لك
و دمت بكل خير

----------


## kethara

*أستاذى القدير سيد جعيتم

مبارك لحورس وجود طرحك الرائع به
والفوز هو لنا لهذا الطرح الرائع
كل الأمنيات الطيبة لك

*

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

الف مبروك يا استاذ / سيد
ودايما متميز يارب

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأعزاء الأفاضل /
المهندس/ احمد ناصر 
المهندسة / بوكى بوكى  
الأستاذ / ليدر 
الستاذة / اليمامة 
الدكتورة / داو داو 
الأستاذة قيثارة 
الأستاذة سمر محمد على 
بارك الله فيك 
شرفتمونى حقيقى 
تهنئتكم وسام على صدرى
أرفع يدى للخالق داعياً لكم بكل الخير

أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



  أخى الحبيب الغالى أ/ سيد جعيتم  

ما شاء الله تسلم الأيادى الطيبة والمتميزة دائما 

مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام 

ومن نجاح لنجاح يصاحبه التميز والتفوق دائما 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

 





دمتم بخير وسعادة *

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*

ألف مبرووووك والدى العزيز

*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

الف مبروك والدي الحبيب 
وجودك بيننا هو الجائزه وهو التكريم 
وفوزك ماهو الا تكريم وتتويج لمجهوداتك دائما 

لاحرمنا الله طلتك البهيه والدي الطيب 
وكل عام وانت بكل الخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*بارك الله فيكم جميعاً
الصديق / أشرف المجاهد
الأبنة /أخن ضابط شرطة
الأبن / محمد حسين
أشكركم دمتم بخير*

----------


## فراشة

*ألف ألف مبروك استاذنا الفاضل سيد

تستحق دائما كل التكريم

أطيب أمنياتي لك دائما*

----------


## فاضــل

من أراد أن يعرف معنى التميز الحقيقي فليبحث عن الاستاذ سيد

بحث دؤوب عن الحقيقة 

تحليل علمي موضوعي بعيدا عن الانحياز أو الميل 

ضمير حي يحكم التوجه 

و يغلف كل ذلك حسن و دماثة خلق و تواضع يندر أن نجد له مثيلا في ايامنا هذه 

تهنئة مستحقة يا استاذ سيد 

و الأوسمة تشرف بسعيها و انتمائها إليك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *ألف ألف مبروك استاذنا الفاضل سيد
> 
> تستحق دائما كل التكريم
> 
> أطيب أمنياتي لك دائما*


 *
أشكرك يا ابنتى العزيزة على تهنئتك
بارك الله فيك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> من أراد أن يعرف معنى التميز الحقيقي فليبحث عن الاستاذ سيد
> 
> بحث دؤوب عن الحقيقة 
> 
> تحليل علمي موضوعي بعيدا عن الانحياز أو الميل 
> 
> ضمير حي يحكم التوجه 
> 
> و يغلف كل ذلك حسن و دماثة خلق و تواضع يندر أن نجد له مثيلا في ايامنا هذه 
> ...


با*رك الله فيك يا استاذنا العزيز / فاضل
ما تفضلت به كثير بالفعل على وأعتبره وسام على صدرى
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سوما

> *
> 
> - أتمنى أن أرى تجمع عربي إسلامي فى أمريكا ودول الغرب يكون للقائمين عليه المقدرة الفكرية والذهنية والمالية والإيمانية ليؤثروا فى المجتمعات التى يعيشون فيها لصالح قضايانا العادلة ( يبدو أننى أحلم وتعريت وانا نائم فكانت هذه الأمنية !! )
> اشكركم ودمتم بخير. 
> *


هذه أمنياتنا جميعاً أ. سيد ,, :xmas 9: 
حقيقي انا اللى بشكر حضرتك لتميز موضوعات وأراء حضرتك , :xmas 7: , دمت متميز أستاذى الفاضل .. :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*

الف الف مبروك أستاذنــــــــا ...*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*العزيزة سوما
بارك الله فيك 
العزيزة لولى
بالرك الله فيك
اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------

